# 2ND ANNUAL SPRING LOVE BIKE & CAR SHOW



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin: 
heres what obscene magazine said about last yeras show


----------



## bouncer77 (Mar 30, 2009)

firme homie keep me posted my kids belonge to hi desert bike club and own delgado's bike shop if anyone needs parts for there bikes i got them and hydraulics set ups also 626)652-2179 junior are you guys also going to have vendor booths available let me know


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bouncer77_@Dec 28 2009, 02:07 PM~16111798
> *firme homie keep me posted my kids belonge to hi desert bike club and own delgado's bike shop if anyone needs parts for there bikes i got them and hydraulics set ups also 626)652-2179 junior    are you guys also going to have vendor booths available let me know
> *


simone que si
vendor spots will be $50-$75 (plus donation of a raffle prize)depending on size with deposit
all community organizations like (churches, sports, military) is free


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Dec 29 2009, 12:12 AM~16118490
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


its on again carnal
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

was there last year , making plans to be there again


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Dec 30 2009, 03:33 AM~16131337
> *was there last year , making plans to be there again
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

VIEJITOS I.E. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Dec 28 2009, 01:50 PM~16111655
> *:biggrin:
> heres what obscene magazine said about last yeras show
> 
> ...


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8-BALLING-247+Dec 30 2009, 02:01 PM~16134873-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: 
happy new year :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieimpalas (Mar 4, 2009)

:biggrin:  

Happy New Year to all the Lowrider Gente and their Families. Everyone please be safe. Looking forward to our show and seeing you all there.

 :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*HAPPY NEW YEARS*
:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*HAPPY NEW YEARS*
:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*HAPPY NEW YEARS*
:biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Jan 2 2010, 12:39 PM~16161648
> *HAPPY NEW YEARS
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


its on n cracking again firme :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jan 3 2010, 10:30 AM~16169219
> *TTT
> *


simone u know it homie


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Jan 4 2010, 11:23 AM~16179154
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

What's up


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Jan 5 2010, 07:40 PM~16195677
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!!
WHATS UP FELLAS.... :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Jan 3 2010, 04:38 PM~16171900
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

updated info coming soon


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Jan 6 2010, 02:14 AM~16200729
> *updated  info coming soon
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

some of the entertainers to perform
m








al smooth and lok out of southeast riverside









moz

more coming soon


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Jan 7 2010, 09:28 PM~16220745
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


the ball is rolling and getting bi :biggrin: gger


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Dec 27 2009, 08:08 PM~16105260
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TTT FOR A BIGGER 2ND SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

Let's keep this moving... :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Jan 4 2010, 11:23 AM~16179154
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

the ball is rolling........
more info coming with new updated flyer
can't wait to see all you firme gente from vegas, ha, santa barbara,
indio, az, sd, southeast los, riva and el hoyo :biggrin: 
we're trying to decide on the best location
its a toss up between 3 different places 
we'll keep u posted :biggrin:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Jan 9 2010, 10:26 AM~16235866
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our website, keep me informed so i can update website. good luck
Old Memories


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jan 11 2010, 02:21 PM~16256369
> *posted on our website, keep me informed so i can update website. good luck
> Old Memories
> *


NO PROBLEM HOMIE THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by linctc_@Jan 11 2010, 12:46 PM~16255438
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Jan 11 2010, 02:21 PM~16256369
> *posted on our website, keep me informed so i can update website. good luck
> Old Memories
> *


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## W.S. OG Media (Jan 12, 2010)

*We do shirts for all kinds of events, people and companies...need shirts for your show? For the staff, your members or to sell? Get at me and let me see what we can do for you...

GAMBLE
[email protected]
*


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Jan 13 2010, 09:01 AM~16276572
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Jan 13 2010, 11:59 PM~16286378
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJMikeElite (Oct 20, 2007)

Do you already have a dj and music for this event? Mike Elite " the free dj" will provide music at no charge if interested. The best in Old School, Freestyle, Disco, Oldies and cumbia.


----------



## bowtieimpalas (Mar 4, 2009)

TTT... :biggrin: 
CONSAFOS CC


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bowtieimpalas_@Jan 15 2010, 12:51 AM~16297518
> *TTT... :biggrin:
> CONSAFOS CC
> *


----------



## lou dog (May 16, 2007)

IS THERE A PRE REG. FORM OR IS IT DAY OF SHOW ONLY?


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lou dog_@Jan 15 2010, 03:44 PM~16302847
> *IS THERE A PRE REG. FORM OR IS IT DAY OF SHOW ONLY?
> *


we'll get back to you on that :biggrin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

TO THE TOP.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Jan 15 2010, 06:37 PM~16303803
> *TO THE TOP.
> *


Thanks


----------



## pcruz1977 (Jan 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pcruz1977_@Jan 15 2010, 10:50 PM~16306062
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  Its going to b a good show hope u can make it out


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

YOU KNOW HOW UNITED STYLES & CONSAFOS DO IT......
FAMILIA STYLE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:dunno: HEY ART WILL THERE BE A LOWROD CLASS??? JUST ASKING!!! uffin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> :dunno: HEY ART WILL THERE BE A LOWROD CLASS??? JUST ASKING!!! uffin:
> [/quoter
> For your 56 that clean and your 64 both rides are tight hope u can roll


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Jan 16 2010, 12:22 PM~16309361
> *:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!
> *


  you know this


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Jan 16 2010, 10:40 AM~16309071
> *:dunno:  HEY ART WILL THERE BE A LOWROD CLASS??? JUST ASKING!!!  uffin:
> *


we are not sure but we might have something like that bring them out homie hope to see u there


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

more pics from last year


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Jan 16 2010, 05:51 PM~16311644
> *we are not sure but we might have something like that bring them out homie hope to see u there
> *


 :biggrin: THANX HOMIE, C U THERE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Jan 17 2010, 01:00 AM~16314781
> *:biggrin:  THANX HOMIE, C U THERE!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


SEEN U OUT THERE LAST NITE OSCAR LITTLE COLD STAYED TO THE SIDE THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

more pics from last year


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Jan 19 2010, 10:03 AM~16338097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that was a fun day :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

*MEMBERS ONLY CC WILL BE THEIR AGAIN!!! WILL TRY TO GET ALL OF US THEIR THIS TIME!!! WE HAD A GREAT TIME LAST YR*

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## angel dust 64 (Apr 29, 2009)

GOD WILLING it should work this time what up CONSAFOS :thumbsup:


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bouncer77_@Dec 28 2009, 01:07 PM~16111798
> *firme homie keep me posted my kids belonge to hi desert bike club and own delgado's bike shop if anyone needs parts for there bikes i got them and hydraulics set ups also 626)652-2179 junior    are you guys also going to have vendor booths available let me know
> *



I need some parts for my sons bike carnal hit me up!! United styles brother paulie South East LA


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Jan 20 2010, 11:26 AM~16351933
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


were taking it to the top this year Nino!!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by angel dust 64_@Jan 20 2010, 09:36 PM~16357821
> * GOD WILLING it should work this time what up CONSAFOS  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks see u out there


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Jan 20 2010, 08:44 PM~16356852
> *MEMBERS ONLY CC WILL BE THEIR AGAIN!!! WILL TRY TO GET ALL OF US THEIR THIS TIME!!! WE HAD A GREAT TIME LAST YR
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Cool u guys show strong at the show last year u guys placed with the van hope to see ya


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruisintogether_@Jan 20 2010, 10:00 PM~16358209
> *were taking it to the top this year Nino!!!
> *


What's up pauly u ready for this one


----------



## bowtieimpalas (Mar 4, 2009)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SowlowsC.C._@Jan 20 2010, 07:44 PM~16356852
> *MEMBERS ONLY CC WILL BE THEIR AGAIN!!! WILL TRY TO GET ALL OF US THEIR THIS TIME!!! WE HAD A GREAT TIME LAST YR
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


see u there homies :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

more pics from last year


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

TTT.....


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Jan 21 2010, 09:09 AM~16362314
> *more pics from last year
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bowtieimpalas (Mar 4, 2009)

TTT for all to see
:wow:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Is it time yet


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

WELL BE THERE EARLY THIS YEAR!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jan 23 2010, 12:35 PM~16385944
> *WELL BE THERE EARLY THIS YEAR!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Its getting. Better evevy day what's up tinydog from sd


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jan 23 2010, 12:35 PM~16385944
> *WHAT UP TINY SEE U THERE*


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

more pics from last year


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Jan 24 2010, 02:13 PM~16395216
> *more pics from last year
> 
> 
> ...


its going to be a goodday again :thumbsup:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

TRUE MEMORIES So. CAL CAR CLUB WILL COME OUT TO SHOW SUPPORT


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR O.G._@Jan 24 2010, 03:48 PM~16395972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Jan 23 2010, 01:45 PM~16386419
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Jan 23 2010, 02:40 PM~16386825
> *Its getting. Better evevy day what's up tinydog from sd
> *


WASSUP DOGGY???HAD A GREAT TIME LAST YEAR AND WELL BE BACK AGAIN THIS YEAR WITH A FEW MORE CARS!!!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Jan 23 2010, 06:38 PM~16388515
> *SUPP BIGG ART???ME,JOEY,AND A FEW OTHER OF THE OTHER FELLAS WILL BE THERE!!! :h5: :h5: :h5:*


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Jan 24 2010, 04:48 PM~16396502
> *COOL HOMIE SEE U THERE*


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

Yea watsup art I'll be there too lol!!


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruisintogether_@Jan 25 2010, 02:44 AM~16402144
> *Yea watsup art I'll be there too lol!!
> *


for reals u are suppose to fool :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

Let's keep this moving... :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR O.G._@Jan 24 2010, 03:48 PM~16395972
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks brother for the support of ur club
last of the details coming soon so u can put on ur radio show


www.djchentemrog.com


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Jan 26 2010, 12:11 AM~16413252
> *:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!
> *


orale rusty........whats homie :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Jan 26 2010, 01:11 AM~16413252
> *:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!
> *


WHATS UP GETTING READY FOR THE SHOW U GOING ROOL BRING THE WHOLE FAMLIY YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Jan 26 2010, 01:48 PM~16417096
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Jan 25 2010, 08:59 AM~16403628
> *for reals u are suppose to fool  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



Lol oyea I forgot lol this time I mite bring out two cars!! :biggrin: eace:


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Jan 25 2010, 08:59 AM~16403628
> *for reals u are suppose to fool  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



Lol oyea I forgot lol this time I mite bring out two cars!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

TTT.....


----------



## bowtieimpalas (Mar 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

location coming soon
getting calls from outa state :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Jan 28 2010, 09:15 AM~16438974
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Jan 28 2010, 12:12 AM~16437178
> *location coming soon
> getting calls from outa state :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Jan 28 2010, 12:12 AM~16437178
> *location coming soon
> getting calls from outa state :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jan 30 2010, 06:53 AM~16459172
> *
> *


we down to 2 locations should know by wednesday


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Jan 31 2010, 10:18 AM~16467471
> *we down to 2 locations should know by wednesday
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bowtieimpalas (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Jan 28 2010, 09:15 AM~16438974
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bowtieimpalas (Mar 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Feb 3 2010, 01:42 PM~16500172
> *:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!
> *


Good looking.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Feb 3 2010, 10:05 PM~16505646
> *:thumbsup:
> *


What's up. G.


----------



## DJMikeElite (Oct 20, 2007)

DJ Mike Elite will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJMikeElite_@Feb 4 2010, 12:46 PM~16511595
> *DJ Mike Elite will be there  :thumbsup:
> *


simone que si.......don't forget the dance off between club reps

















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Feb 5 2010, 03:26 PM~16523623
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THATS RIGHT HOPE U CAN MAKE IT


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

Q-NO :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Feb 5 2010, 10:11 PM~16527460
> *Q-NO :thumbsup:
> *


What's up loco u rolling to the. Show bring the regal we going to have a. Hop


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Feb 4 2010, 12:56 PM~16511679
> *simone que si.......don't forget the dance off between club reps
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

PART OF THE PROCEEDS ARE GOING TO SUPPORT THE ARTHRITIS FOUNDATION FOCUSING ON JUVENILE RHUEMATOID ARTHRITIS BECAUSE WE NEED TO MAKE PEOPLE AWARE THAT KIDS GET ARTHRITIS TOO. UNFORTUNATELY WE FOUND THIS OUT ONLY AFTER OUR SON ANTHONY WAS DIAGNOSED AT AGE 11. THE MONEY RAISED GOES TO RESEARCH TO HELP FIND A CURE FOR THIS DISEASE WHICH AS OF NOW HAS NO CURE. IT WILL ALSO GO TO HELP SEND KIDS TO CAMP AND CONVENTIONS TO HELP KIDS MEET OTHER KIDS AND HELP THEM COPE AND LEARN TO LIVE AS NORMAL AS POSSIBLE WHILE HAVING THIS CONSTANT PAIN IN THEIR LIVES. WE APPRECIATE ANY HELP WE CAN GET. THANK YOU.


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Jan 16 2010, 06:59 PM~16312069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE HAD A GOOD TIME LAST YEAR :


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*TTT for all IE ar Shows*


----------



## lou dog (May 16, 2007)

so where is this show going to be


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## lou dog (May 16, 2007)

no location yet?


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

its in moreno valley just givin 1 place a chance to have it they want it there so this is at los compardes the other is off pigeon pass-fredrick by the old mervins parking lot


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Feb 6 2010, 09:34 PM~16535852
> *PART OF THE PROCEEDS ARE GOING TO SUPPORT THE ARTHRITIS FOUNDATION FOCUSING ON JUVENILE RHUEMATOID ARTHRITIS BECAUSE WE NEED TO MAKE PEOPLE AWARE THAT KIDS GET ARTHRITIS TOO.  UNFORTUNATELY WE FOUND THIS OUT ONLY AFTER OUR SON ANTHONY WAS DIAGNOSED AT AGE 11.  THE MONEY RAISED GOES TO RESEARCH TO HELP FIND A CURE FOR THIS DISEASE WHICH AS OF NOW HAS NO CURE. IT WILL ALSO GO TO HELP SEND KIDS TO CAMP AND CONVENTIONS TO HELP KIDS MEET OTHER KIDS AND HELP THEM COPE AND LEARN TO LIVE AS NORMAL AS POSSIBLE WHILE HAVING THIS CONSTANT PAIN IN THEIR LIVES. WE APPRECIATE ANY HELP WE CAN GET.  THANK YOU.
> *


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bowtieimpalas (Mar 4, 2009)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

POSTED YOUR FLYER ON MY WEB SITE AND HAVE A COMMERCIAL OF THIS EVENT RUNNING ON MY INTERNET RADIO SHOWS.
http://www.djchentemrog.com/events.htm


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Feb 6 2010, 09:34 PM~16535852
> *PART OF THE PROCEEDS ARE GOING TO SUPPORT THE ARTHRITIS FOUNDATION FOCUSING ON JUVENILE RHUEMATOID ARTHRITIS BECAUSE WE NEED TO MAKE PEOPLE AWARE THAT KIDS GET ARTHRITIS TOO.  UNFORTUNATELY WE FOUND THIS OUT ONLY AFTER OUR SON ANTHONY WAS DIAGNOSED AT AGE 11.  THE MONEY RAISED GOES TO RESEARCH TO HELP FIND A CURE FOR THIS DISEASE WHICH AS OF NOW HAS NO CURE. IT WILL ALSO GO TO HELP SEND KIDS TO CAMP AND CONVENTIONS TO HELP KIDS MEET OTHER KIDS AND HELP THEM COPE AND LEARN TO LIVE AS NORMAL AS POSSIBLE WHILE HAVING THIS CONSTANT PAIN IN THEIR LIVES. WE APPRECIATE ANY HELP WE CAN GET.  THANK YOU.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

its gonna happen....
mucho red tape.....
:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lou dog_@Feb 8 2010, 02:49 PM~16550762
> *no location yet?
> *


its gonna happen....
mucho red tape.....

now they want xtra :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Feb 9 2010, 05:36 PM~16563757
> *
> *


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR O.G._@Feb 10 2010, 08:13 AM~16570722
> *POSTED YOUR FLYER ON MY WEB SITE AND HAVE A COMMERCIAL OF THIS EVENT RUNNING ON MY INTERNET RADIO SHOWS.
> http://www.djchentemrog.com/events.htm
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

should have location by end of week goin to happen


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Feb 15 2010, 03:23 PM~16619835
> *should have location by end of week goin to happen
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Feb 16 2010, 08:47 AM~16627147
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :run: AT THE SPOT


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: Q-VO CONSAFOS AND UNITED STYLES!!!! MAKE IT HAPPEN :thumbsup:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Feb 17 2010, 11:32 AM~16640175
> *:biggrin: Q-VO CONSAFOS AND UNITED STYLES!!!! MAKE IT HAPPEN :thumbsup:
> *


its going homie :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Feb 16 2010, 02:19 PM~16630179
> *:run: AT THE SPOT
> *


WHAT ARE U TAKING ABOUT :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by linctc_@Feb 18 2010, 03:18 AM~16649393
> *its going homie  :biggrin:
> *


its gonna happen
just alot of red tape
i've been putting on shows for the past 15 years
and now they want everything
permits
approval from the city
and insurance
:biggrin: 
had a meeting today with the city today
need to get thee insurance paper in hand 
so we can make it fo sho
buta as of right now
the location wil 
be at 
march air force base
at march field park
so we'll keep u all posted :biggrin:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Feb 19 2010, 12:36 AM~16658746
> *its gonna happen
> just alot of red tape
> i've been putting on shows for the past 15 years
> ...


TTT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Feb 19 2010, 01:36 AM~16658746
> *its gonna happen
> just alot of red tape
> i've been putting on shows for the past 15 years
> ...


WORKING HARD ON THE RED TAPE


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Feb 19 2010, 12:36 AM~16658746
> *its gonna happen
> just alot of red tape
> i've been putting on shows for the past 15 years
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

tight location :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

WERE ?????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Feb 23 2010, 12:52 PM~16700716
> *WERE     ?????????????????????????????????????????????????
> *


location secured
march field park (march air force base)
will post updated flyer by tomarrow :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Feb 23 2010, 02:02 PM~16700826
> *location secured
> march field park (march air force base)
> will post updated flyer by tomarrow :thumbsup:
> *


GOOD JOB J MAN


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Feb 23 2010, 12:02 PM~16700826
> *location secured
> march field park (march air force base)
> will post updated flyer by tomarrow :thumbsup:
> *


big ass airplanes n lowriders two in one tight :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Feb 23 2010, 04:34 PM~16702820
> *big ass airplanes  n lowriders two in one tight  :thumbsup:
> *


IT TOOK ALOT OF WORK
BUT THE WHEELS ARE IN MOTION


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Feb 24 2010, 12:26 AM~16708258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Feb 23 2010, 08:14 PM~16705362
> *IT TOOK ALOT OF WORK
> BUT THE WHEELS ARE IN MOTION
> *


 :thumbsup: BUMP!!!


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CALISTYLE-JC (Aug 26, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Feb 24 2010, 04:06 PM~16713245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AGAIN AGAIN AGAIN DAM DOG STOP POST SAME THING


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Feb 23 2010, 11:26 PM~16708258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*if you gona need flyers printed , PM me ill give you guys a GOOD price*    *was there at the Car Show last year , and making plans on going again*


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Feb 24 2010, 02:33 PM~16712884
> *
> 
> 
> ...



















































pics from last year :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Feb 24 2010, 10:08 AM~16710724
> *:thumbsup: BUMP!!!
> *


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Feb 24 2010, 11:39 PM~16719035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: ORALE!!!! :naughty:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEKpHuBkcHw
from last year


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPU3GPy6luc :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01Kn9X4UizY


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Feb 23 2010, 08:48 PM~16705864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJMikeElite (Oct 20, 2007)

DJ Mike Elite will be there!


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Feb 25 2010, 06:38 PM~16726177
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT. It. Going To B A Good Day


----------



## CALISTYLE-JC (Aug 26, 2009)

TTMFT :wave: :h5:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bouncer77 (Mar 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Dec 28 2009, 01:20 PM~16111889
> *simone que si
> vendor spots will be $50-$75 (plus donation of a raffle prize)depending on size with deposit
> all community organizations like (churches, sports, military) is free
> *



ya homie keep me posted i want to get a vendor spot gracias


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Prestige car club will be there


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Feb 28 2010, 08:43 PM~16754365
> *Prestige car club will be there
> *


THANKS SEE U THERE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Feb 28 2010, 09:43 PM~16754365
> *Prestige car club will be there
> *


I was in indio today u guys got clean rides hope to see u here it going to b nice time


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Feb 28 2010, 09:06 PM~16754743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bouncer77_@Feb 28 2010, 08:40 PM~16754327
> *ya homie keep me posted i want to get a vendor spot gracias
> *


i'll call u soon homie :biggrin:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Feb 28 2010, 09:06 PM~16754743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT HOMIES


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

CAN'T WAIT...VIEJITOS I.E. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE... :biggrin:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Feb 28 2010, 09:06 PM~16754743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## bowtieimpalas (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Feb 28 2010, 09:06 PM~16754743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT
:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8-BALLING-247_@Mar 1 2010, 10:24 AM~16759980
> *CAN'T WAIT...VIEJITOS I.E. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE... :biggrin:
> *


u guys are always show strong thanks VIEJITOS :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CALISTYLE-JC (Aug 26, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Johnny, sorry I missed you! Thanks for stopping by the pad and dropping off the flyer!!! Latin Luxury will be there to support!!! TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJMikeElite (Oct 20, 2007)

Mike Elite will be there spinning the best in oldies, old school, funk, freestyle, disco and more.
Also there will be c.d's available for purchase $10.00 ea. original titles, original artists and factory sealed.Not copies and not bootlegs


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Mar 2 2010, 07:23 PM~16775619
> *Johnny, sorry I missed you! Thanks for stopping by the pad and dropping off the flyer!!! Latin Luxury will be there to support!!! TTT  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


Cool homeboy see u there. Andy CONSAFOS


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 2 2010, 09:40 PM~16778535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

I got 50 to start the 50/50 raffle


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bouncer77_@Feb 28 2010, 08:40 PM~16754327
> *ya homie keep me posted i want to get a vendor spot gracias
> *


first vendors with deposit can reserve their spot
we will not double on vendors selling the same products so
the first vendors get the spot contact me asap for info the send your money
anyone selling food must have food handlers permit


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by prestige+Feb 28 2010, 08:43 PM~16754365-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CALISTYLE-JC (Aug 26, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Dec 27 2009, 08:08 PM~16105260
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



HANG EM HIGH WILL BE THERE


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Mar 3 2010, 03:12 PM~16786069
> *first vendors with deposit can reserve their spot
> we will not double on vendors selling the same products so
> the first vendors get the spot contact me asap for info the send your money
> ...



WHAT THE HOP PAY OUT


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

HERES SOME PICS FROM LAST YR


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Mar 3 2010, 09:53 PM~16790400
> *WHAT THE HOP PAY OUT
> *


DEPENDS HOW MANY ENTRIES IF 3 U GET 150 PLUS TROPHY PER CLASS IF ONLY 2 100 PLUS TROPHY IF THERE 5 IN THAT CLASS THEN ITS 250 PLUS TROPHY


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Feb 7 2010, 09:11 AM~16538671
> *TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE HAD A GOOD TIME LAST YEAR :
> *


THANKS BOXER SEE U THERE HOMIE .TRAFFIC NEEDS TO COME OUT AND GET CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION FROM VIEIJTOS THEY ALWAYS COME OUT STRONG


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

who's gonna take club particapation this year
will it be viejitos(again)
or 
dukes
or traffic?
don't forget this is a fundraiser
for youngsters with arthritis :biggrin:


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice pictures art u been holding out


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Mar 4 2010, 06:26 AM~16793397
> *Nice pictures art u been holding out
> *


x2


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING 


DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEIJITOS
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS ONLY
BAJITO
GOODTIMES IE
TINYDOGG
130ZKAR
REGAL 4 IE
TRAFFIC
TRUE MEMORIES
CONTAGIOUS
TRECE STYLE
CALI STYLE
PRESTIGE
LATIN LUXURY
HANG"EM"HIGH
JESTERSIXFOUR

WHOS NEXT OR WHO I MISSED ALL SOLO RIDERS WELCOME AND CAR CLUBS
JUST ADDED TUG-A-WAR CONTEST :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 4 2010, 10:21 PM~16801685
> *ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING
> DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> ...


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 4 2010, 11:21 PM~16801685
> *ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING
> DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 5 2010, 12:18 AM~16802223
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING </span>*
DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEIJITOS
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS ONLY
BAJITO
GOODTIMES IE
TINYDOGG
130ZKAR
REGAL 4 IE
TRAFFIC
TRUE MEMORIES
CONTAGIOUS
TRECE STYLE
CALI STYLE
PRESTIGE
LATIN LUXURY
HANG"EM"HIGH
JESTERSIXFOUR

JUST COMFIRMED
ROYAL FANTASIES "COACHELLA VALLEY"
VALLE STYLE "COACHELLA VALLEY"
STREET KINGS "COACHELLA VALLEY"
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY
<span style=\'color:blue\'>WHOS NEXT
:biggrin:


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 5 2010, 05:23 PM~16807968
> *ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING </span>
> DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> ...


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 4 2010, 09:21 PM~16801685
> *ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING
> DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> ...


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Feb 28 2010, 08:43 PM~16754365
> *Prestige car club will be there
> *


heres the motels you asked for
Best Western Moreno Hotel & S… · Website · (800) 780-7234
24840 Elder Ave · Moreno Valley · DirectionsMotel 7 · (951) 656-4451
23581 Alessandro Blvd · Moreno Valley · DirectionsHoliday Inn Express-Lk Perris · Website · (951) 243-0075
24630 Sunnymead Blvd · Moreno Valley · DirectionsEcono Lodge · Website · (951) 247-6699
24412 Sunnymead Blvd · Moreno Valley · DirectionsComfort Inn · Website · (951) 242-0699
23330 Sunnymead Blvd · Moreno Valley :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 4 2010, 10:21 PM~16801685
> *ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING
> DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> ...


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING </span>*
DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEIJITOS
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS ONLY
BAJITO
GOODTIMES IE
TINYDOGG
130ZKAR
REGAL 4 IE
TRAFFIC
TRUE MEMORIES
CONTAGIOUS
TRECE STYLE
CALI STYLE
PRESTIGE
LATIN LUXURY
HANG"EM"HIGH
JESTERSIXFOUR
ROYAL FANTASIES "COACHELLA VALLEY"
VALLE STYLE "COACHELLA VALLEY"
STREET KINGS "COACHELLA VALLEY"
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY

just confirmed
GENERATIONS
LO NUESTRO
<span style=\'color:blue\'>WHOS NEXT
:biggrin:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 6 2010, 05:10 PM~16814826
> *ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING </span>
> DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> ...


TTT HOMIES :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

HOW ABOUT A BEER DRINKING CONTEST :thumbsup: LOL...........


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8-BALLING-247_@Mar 7 2010, 04:18 PM~16821493
> *HOW ABOUT A BEER DRINKING CONTEST :thumbsup: LOL...........
> *


U WISH PLUS BUD LIGHT AND COORS DONT COUNT :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 6 2010, 05:10 PM~16814826
> *FIRME CLASSICS</span>
> MEMBERS ONLY
> BAJITO
> ...


*
:thumbsup: BUMP!!!*


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 4 2010, 10:21 PM~16801685
> *ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING
> DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> ...


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 7 2010, 11:29 PM~16825186
> *U WISH PLUS BUD LIGHT AND COORS DONT COUNT :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

SO U SHOULD WIN..SO YOUR IN THEN RIGHT...... :biggrin: ...


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

*TTT *:thumbsup:


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

be coming down


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Mar 8 2010, 10:41 AM~16827704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJMikeElite (Oct 20, 2007)

DJ Mike Elite will be there, see you all there... :thumbsup:


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

TECHNIQUES LOS ANGELES WILL ATTEND MOST DEFINATELY...  SOY BIG CLOWNY :wave:


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

sounds like its gonna be a bad ass show :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING </span>*
DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEIJITOS
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS ONLY
BAJITO
GOODTIMES IE
TINYDOGG
130ZKAR
REGAL 4 IE
TRAFFIC
TRUE MEMORIES
CONTAGIOUS
TRECE STYLE
CALI STYLE
PRESTIGE
LATIN LUXURY
HANG"EM"HIGH
JESTERSIXFOUR
ROYAL FANTASIES "COACHELLA VALLEY"
VALLE STYLE "COACHELLA VALLEY"
STREET KINGS "COACHELLA VALLEY"
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY
GENERATIONS
LO NUESTRO

JUST CONFIRMED
OL SKOOL WAYZ
TECHNIQUES "LA"
REALITY
<span style=\'color:blue\'>WHOS NEXT OR MISSED WE GLADLY INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS
:biggrin: 
[/quote]


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA_@Mar 8 2010, 06:20 PM~16831335
> *TECHNIQUES LOS ANGELES WILL ATTEND MOST DEFINATELY...  SOY BIG CLOWNY :wave:
> *


THANKS HOMIE SEE U THERE :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Mar 8 2010, 10:41 AM~16827704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE SEE U THERE :biggrin:


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

latino classics from the valle de coachella will be in the house


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

hno: hno: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by latinoclassics_@Mar 8 2010, 10:01 PM~16833382
> *latino classics from the valle de coachella will be in the house
> *


The tug of champ beware this guys are bad I see them in indio


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING </span>*
DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEIJITOS
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS ONLY
BAJITO
GOODTIMES IE
TINYDOGG
130ZKAR
REGAL 4 IE
TRAFFIC
TRUE MEMORIES
CONTAGIOUS
TRECE STYLE
CALI STYLE
PRESTIGE
LATIN LUXURY
HANG"EM"HIGH
JESTERSIXFOUR
ROYAL FANTASIES "COACHELLA VALLEY"
VALLE STYLE "COACHELLA VALLEY"
STREET KINGS "COACHELLA VALLEY"
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY
GENERATIONS
LO NUESTRO
OL SKOOL WAYZ
TECHNIQUES "LA"
REALITY

JUST CONFIRMED
LATINO CLASSICS
<span style=\'color:blue\'>WHOS NEXT OR MISSED WE GLADLY INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS
:biggrin:


----------



## CALISTYLE-JC (Aug 26, 2009)

:wave: :yessad: :h5: :drama:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALISTYLE-JC_@Mar 8 2010, 10:41 PM~16834685
> *:wave:  :yessad:  :h5:  :drama:
> *


WHY SAD FACE YES MIJA


----------



## CALISTYLE-JC (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CALISTYLE-JC_@Mar 8 2010, 09:41 PM~16834685
> *:wave:  :yessad:  :h5:  :drama:
> *


Im saying yes LOCA


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CALISTYLE-JC_@Mar 8 2010, 10:46 PM~16834745
> *Im saying yes LOCA
> *


ARE U BRINGIN THE BURBAN


----------



## natedogg84 (Nov 10, 2009)

groupe riv will be there save us a spot art lol...


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5: TTT


----------



## StageThreatRecords (Dec 8, 2009)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING </span>*
DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEIJITOS
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS ONLY
BAJITO
GOODTIMES IE
TINYDOGG
130ZKAR
REGAL 4 IE
TRAFFIC
TRUE MEMORIES
CONTAGIOUS
TRECE STYLE
CALI STYLE
PRESTIGE
LATIN LUXURY
HANG"EM"HIGH
JESTERSIXFOUR
ROYAL FANTASIES "COACHELLA VALLEY"
VALLE STYLE "COACHELLA VALLEY"
STREET KINGS "COACHELLA VALLEY"
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY
GENERATIONS
LO NUESTRO
OL SKOOL WAYZ
TECHNIQUES "LA"
REALITY
LATINO CLASSICS

JUST CONFIRMED
GROUPE "RIVERSIDE"
<span style=\'color:blue\'>WHOS NEXT OR MISSED WE GLADLY INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS
:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by natedogg84_@Mar 8 2010, 11:07 PM~16834930
> *groupe riv will be there save us a spot art lol...
> *


NO PROBLEM PLENTY OF ROOM HOMIE


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 9 2010, 04:20 PM~16841004
> *NO PROBLEM PLENTY OF ROOM HOMIE
> *


TTT


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 8 2010, 05:57 PM~16831721
> *THANKS HOMIE SEE U THERE :biggrin:
> *


no prob homie


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

PUT RIDES3 I B THERE THANKS SEE U GUYS SOON


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 3 2010, 11:34 PM~16791011
> *DEPENDS HOW MANY ENTRIES IF 3 U GET 150 PLUS TROPHY PER CLASS IF ONLY 2 100 PLUS TROPHY IF THERE 5 IN THAT CLASS THEN ITS 250 PLUS TROPHY
> *


TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BIG AL WILL BE IN DA HOUSE[[[[[ ELCO ]]]


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 10 2010, 11:10 AM~16849485
> *BIG AL  WILL BE IN DA HOUSE[[[[[  ELCO  ]]]
> *


COOL THANKS ANY ? HIT ME UP ON MY CELL WE GOING TO HAVE A GOOD HOP


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING </span>*
DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEIJITOS
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS ONLY
BAJITO
GOODTIMES IE
TINYDOGG
130ZKAR
REGAL 4 IE
TRAFFIC
TRUE MEMORIES
CONTAGIOUS
TRECE STYLE
CALI STYLE
PRESTIGE
LATIN LUXURY
HANG"EM"HIGH
JESTERSIXFOUR
ROYAL FANTASIES "COACHELLA VALLEY"
VALLE STYLE "COACHELLA VALLEY"
STREET KINGS "COACHELLA VALLEY"
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY
GENERATIONS
LO NUESTRO
OL SKOOL WAYZ
TECHNIQUES "LA"
REALITY
LATINO CLASSICS
GROUPE "RIVERSIDE"

JUST CONFIRMED BIG AL WILL BE THERE
<span style=\'color:blue\'>WHOS NEXT OR MISSED WE GLADLY INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS
:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

DESERT DREAMS IS DOWN...


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING </span>*
DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEIJITOS
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS ONLY
BAJITO
GOODTIMES IE
TINYDOGG
130ZKAR
REGAL 4 IE
TRAFFIC
TRUE MEMORIES
CONTAGIOUS
TRECE STYLE
CALI STYLE
PRESTIGE
LATIN LUXURY
HANG"EM"HIGH
JESTERSIXFOUR
ROYAL FANTASIES "COACHELLA VALLEY"
VALLE STYLE "COACHELLA VALLEY"
STREET KINGS "COACHELLA VALLEY"
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY
GENERATIONS
LO NUESTRO
OL SKOOL WAYZ
TECHNIQUES "LA"
REALITY
LATINO CLASSICS
GROUPE "RIVERSIDE"
BIG AL 

just confirmed
DESERT DREAMS
<span style=\'color:blue\'>WHOS NEXT OR MISSED WE GLADLY INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS
:biggrin: 
[/quote]


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CALISTYLE-JC (Aug 26, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

ttt opps wrong topic


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING </span>*
DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEIJITOS
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS ONLY
BAJITO
GOODTIMES IE
TINYDOGG
130ZKAR
REGAL 4 IE
TRAFFIC
TRUE MEMORIES
CONTAGIOUS
TRECE STYLE
CALI STYLE
PRESTIGE
LATIN LUXURY
HANG"EM"HIGH
JESTERSIXFOUR
ROYAL FANTASIES "COACHELLA VALLEY"
VALLE STYLE "COACHELLA VALLEY"
STREET KINGS "COACHELLA VALLEY"
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY
GENERATIONS
LO NUESTRO
OL SKOOL WAYZ
TECHNIQUES "LA"
REALITY
LATINO CLASSICS
GROUPE "RIVERSIDE"
BIG AL 
DESERT DREAMS

JUST CONFIRMED
LOW4LIFE "FROM EVERYWHERE"
<span style=\'color:blue\'>WHOS NEXT OR MISSED WE GLADLY INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS
:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

LOW4LIFE bringing cars from everywhere!!!
[/quote]
THANKS HOMIE SEE U THERE


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA HITTA_@Mar 11 2010, 08:42 AM~16859054
> *DESERT DREAMS IS DOWN...
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE SEE U THERE :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA HITTA_@Mar 11 2010, 09:42 AM~16859054
> *DESERT DREAMS IS DOWN...
> 
> 
> ...


MAKE SURE TO BRING THAT GIRL IN PICTURE :thumbsup: WE GOT YOUR BACK FOR SEPT FOR YOUR SHOW


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 11 2010, 10:54 AM~16860133
> *ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING </span>
> DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> ...


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

Lo Nuestro CC will be there!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

Look Out for the "LO NUESTRO CC'" food booth as well!!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Mar 11 2010, 03:48 PM~16863131
> *Look Out for the "LO NUESTRO CC'" food booth as well!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

tug of war
5 on 5


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CALISTYLE-JC (Aug 26, 2009)

:thumbsup: :rimshot:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 12 2010, 01:44 AM~16867941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BGPROMOTIONS (Jul 12, 2007)

WHATS UP BABYGURL PROMOTIONS WILL BE THERE, I WILL BE HAVING A FUNDRAISER TO RAISE MONEY FOR LEUKEMIA LATE AUG EARLY SEPT I AM TAKING DONATIONS NOW SO IF YOU LIKE TO HELP CONTACT ME PLEASE.

I WILL KEEP YOU POSTED 

[email protected]


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA HITTA_@Mar 11 2010, 08:42 AM~16859054
> *DESERT DREAMS IS DOWN...
> 
> 
> ...


what's up homie i meet one of u members last Sunday on the check point


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BGPROMOTIONS_@Mar 12 2010, 12:24 PM~16871152
> *WHATS UP BABYGURL PROMOTIONS WILL BE THERE, I WILL BE HAVING A FUNDRAISER TO RAISE MONEY FOR LEUKEMIA LATE AUG EARLY SEPT I AM TAKING DONATIONS NOW SO IF YOU LIKE TO HELP CONTACT ME PLEASE.
> 
> I WILL KEEP YOU POSTED
> ...


proceeds from our show is goin to juvenile arthritis foundation thats kool what u doin too let us know about ur show


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING </span>*
DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEIJITOS
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS ONLY
BAJITO
GOODTIMES IE
TINYDOGG
130ZKAR
REGAL 4 IE
TRAFFIC
TRUE MEMORIES
CONTAGIOUS
TRECE STYLE
CALI STYLE
PRESTIGE
LATIN LUXURY
HANG"EM"HIGH
JESTERSIXFOUR
ROYAL FANTASIES "COACHELLA VALLEY"
VALLE STYLE "COACHELLA VALLEY"
STREET KINGS "COACHELLA VALLEY"
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY
GENERATIONS
LO NUESTRO
OL SKOOL WAYZ
TECHNIQUES "LA"
REALITY
LATINO CLASSICS
GROUPE "RIVERSIDE"
BIG AL 
DESERT DREAMS

JUST CONFIRMED
LOW4LIFE "FROM EVERYWHERE"
<span style=\'color:blue\'>WHOS NEXT OR MISSED WE GLADLY INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS
:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING </span>*
DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEIJITOS
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS ONLY
BAJITO
GOODTIMES IE
TINYDOGG
130ZKAR
REGAL 4 IE
TRAFFIC
TRUE MEMORIES
CONTAGIOUS
TRECE STYLE
CALI STYLE
PRESTIGE
LATIN LUXURY
HANG"EM"HIGH
JESTERSIXFOUR
ROYAL FANTASIES "COACHELLA VALLEY"
VALLE STYLE "COACHELLA VALLEY"
STREET KINGS "COACHELLA VALLEY"
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY
GENERATIONS
LO NUESTRO
OL SKOOL WAYZ
TECHNIQUES "LA"
REALITY
LATINO CLASSICS
GROUPE "RIVERSIDE"
BIG AL 
DESERT DREAMS

JUST CONFIRMED
CITY CRUISERS
<span style=\'color:blue\'>WHOS NEXT OR MISSED WE GLADLY INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS
:biggrin: 
[/quote]


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 13 2010, 10:15 PM~16884139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :h5: TTT


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 13 2010, 10:15 PM~16884139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING </span>*
DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEIJITOS
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS ONLY
BAJITO
GOODTIMES IE
TINYDOGG
130ZKAR
REGAL 4 IE
TRAFFIC
TRUE MEMORIES
CONTAGIOUS
TRECE STYLE
CALI STYLE
PRESTIGE
LATIN LUXURY
HANG"EM"HIGH
JESTERSIXFOUR
ROYAL FANTASIES "COACHELLA VALLEY"
VALLE STYLE "COACHELLA VALLEY"
STREET KINGS "COACHELLA VALLEY"
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY
GENERATIONS
LO NUESTRO
OL SKOOL WAYZ
TECHNIQUES "LA"
REALITY
LATINO CLASSICS
GROUPE "RIVERSIDE"
BIG AL 
DESERT DREAMS
CITY CRUISERS

JUST CONFIRMED
TOGETHER
NEW ILLUSIONS
LUV ONES RIP
<span style=\'color:blue\'>WHOS NEXT OR MISSED WE GLADLY INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS
:biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Mar 12 2010, 03:16 PM~16872100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LAST YEAR


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Under Construction are welcome :dunno:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 14 2010, 09:22 PM~16891433
> *THE LOYALTY ONE'S to the list homie. :thumbsup:*


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

still have room for vendors
just added 
horse shoes


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING </span>*
DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEIJITOS
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS ONLY
BAJITO
GOODTIMES IE
TINYDOGG
130ZKAR
REGAL 4 IE
TRAFFIC
TRUE MEMORIES
CONTAGIOUS
TRECE STYLE
CALI STYLE
PRESTIGE
LATIN LUXURY
HANG"EM"HIGH
JESTERSIXFOUR
ROYAL FANTASIES "COACHELLA VALLEY"
VALLE STYLE "COACHELLA VALLEY"
STREET KINGS "COACHELLA VALLEY"
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY
GENERATIONS
LO NUESTRO
OL SKOOL WAYZ
TECHNIQUES "LA"
REALITY
LATINO CLASSICS
GROUPE "RIVERSIDE"
BIG AL 
DESERT DREAMS
CITY CRUISERS
TOGETHER
NEW ILLUSIONS
LUV ONES RIP

JUST CONFIRMED
THE LOYALTY ONE'S
<span style=\'color:blue\'>WHOS NEXT OR MISSED WE GLADLY INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS
:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Mar 15 2010, 10:23 AM~16895484
> *Under Construction are welcome :dunno:
> *


NO PROBLEM HOMIE BRING IT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Mar 15 2010, 11:20 PM~16903204
> *:biggrin: TTT
> *


whats up rusty see u there homie


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by linctc_@Mar 16 2010, 12:41 AM~16903633
> *whats up rusty see u there homie
> *


what up brothers
dates getting close :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by linctc_@Mar 16 2010, 12:41 AM~16903633
> *whats up rusty see u there homie
> *


 :thumbsup: YES SIRRRRR.....


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 15 2010, 11:06 PM~16903086
> *NO PROBLEM HOMIE BRING IT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

User is offline Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #398 Go to the top of the page

THE FOUNDER
Group Icon
Posts: 2,426
Joined: Nov 2006
Car Club: CONSAFOS





ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING
DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEIJITOS
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS ONLY
BAJITO
GOODTIMES IE
TINYDOGG
130ZKAR
REGAL 4 IE
TRAFFIC
TRUE MEMORIES
CONTAGIOUS
TRECE STYLE
CALI STYLE
PRESTIGE
LATIN LUXURY
HANG"EM"HIGH
JESTERSIXFOUR
ROYAL FANTASIES "COACHELLA VALLEY"
VALLE STYLE "COACHELLA VALLEY"
STREET KINGS "COACHELLA VALLEY"
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY
GENERATIONS
LO NUESTRO
OL SKOOL WAYZ
TECHNIQUES "LA"
REALITY
LATINO CLASSICS
GROUPE "RIVERSIDE"
BIG AL
DESERT DREAMS
CITY CRUISERS
TOGETHER
NEW ILLUSIONS
LUV ONES RIP

JUST CONFIRMED
THE LOYALTY ONE'S
WHOS NEXT OR MISSED WE GLADLY INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS


LOOKING GOOOODD! :biggrin:


----------



## natedogg84 (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 9 2010, 03:20 PM~16841004
> *NO PROBLEM PLENTY OF ROOM HOMIE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Mar 16 2010, 12:42 AM~16903638
> *what up brothers
> dates getting close :biggrin:
> *


simone :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## CALISTYLE-JC (Aug 26, 2009)

:rimshot:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING </span>*
DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEIJITOS
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS ONLY
BAJITO
GOODTIMES IE
TINYDOGG
130ZKAR
REGAL 4 IE
TRAFFIC
TRUE MEMORIES
CONTAGIOUS
TRECE STYLE
CALI STYLE
PRESTIGE
LATIN LUXURY
HANG"EM"HIGH
JESTERSIXFOUR
ROYAL FANTASIES "COACHELLA VALLEY"
VALLE STYLE "COACHELLA VALLEY"
STREET KINGS "COACHELLA VALLEY"
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY
GENERATIONS
LO NUESTRO
OL SKOOL WAYZ
TECHNIQUES "LA"
REALITY
LATINO CLASSICS
GROUPE "RIVERSIDE"
BIG AL 
DESERT DREAMS
CITY CRUISERS
TOGETHER
NEW ILLUSIONS
LUV ONES RIP

JUST CONFIRMED
THE LOYALTY ONE'S
<span style=\'color:blue\'>WHOS NEXT OR MISSED WE GLADLY INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS
:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 18 2010, 08:17 AM~16925926
> *ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING </span>
> DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> ...


 :thumbsup: ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW!!! TTT


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Mar 18 2010, 09:57 AM~16926743
> *:thumbsup: ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW!!! TTT
> *


yup yup :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

sup homie hey wut time roll in start


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Mar 18 2010, 12:49 PM~16928191
> * sup homie hey wut time roll in start
> *


6 :30 am :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

O snap I put. On wrong topic my bad


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

ROLL IN TIME STARTS AT 6AM








:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## chino68 (Feb 9, 2010)

NITE OWLS WILL BE OUT TO REPRESENT :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING </span>*
DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEIJITOS
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS ONLY
BAJITO
GOODTIMES IE
TINYDOGG
130ZKAR
REGAL 4 IE
TRAFFIC
TRUE MEMORIES
CONTAGIOUS
TRECE STYLE
CALI STYLE
PRESTIGE
LATIN LUXURY
HANG"EM"HIGH
JESTERSIXFOUR
ROYAL FANTASIES "COACHELLA VALLEY"
VALLE STYLE "COACHELLA VALLEY"
STREET KINGS "COACHELLA VALLEY"
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY
GENERATIONS
LO NUESTRO
OL SKOOL WAYZ
TECHNIQUES "LA"
REALITY
LATINO CLASSICS
GROUPE "RIVERSIDE"
BIG AL 
DESERT DREAMS
CITY CRUISERS
TOGETHER
NEW ILLUSIONS
LUV ONES RIP
THE LOYALTY ONE'S

JUST CONFIRMED
NITE OWLS
<span style=\'color:blue\'>WHOS NEXT OR MISSED WE GLADLY INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS
:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

JUST A FEW WEEKS AWAY :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Mar 19 2010, 08:17 PM~16940989
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:wave: :wave: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

ROLL IN TIME STARTS AT 6AM








:biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Mar 16 2010, 08:40 PM~16912067
> *User is offline Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #398 Go to the top of the page
> 
> THE FOUNDER
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 19 2010, 02:52 PM~16939042
> *GOODTIMES IE</span></span>
> TINYDOGG
> 130ZKAR
> ...


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

ROLL IN TIME STARTS AT 6AM








:biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Roll in at 6 cool I b there at 8 see you there have room for me I bring some starbucks I am not a early bird I am a nighthawk


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

X2


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 909vert63_@Mar 21 2010, 12:58 PM~16953267
> *:nicoderm:
> *


nice avatar :wow:


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Mar 22 2010, 12:48 AM~16958880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Mar 22 2010, 12:48 AM~16958880
> *nice avatar :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Mar 21 2010, 07:28 AM~16951399
> *Roll in at 6 cool I b there at 8 see you there have room for me I bring some starbucks I am not a early bird I am a nighthawk
> *


U WISH NEED TO BE THERE AT 530


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

ROLL IN TIME STARTS AT 6AM








:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ROLL IN STARTS AT 6AM*


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

What class would my car be under construction or 70 ??


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

What class would my car be under construction or 70 ??


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Mar 23 2010, 03:39 AM~16970947
> *What class would my car be under construction or 70 ??
> *


WHAT U GOT 79 UNDER CONSTRUCTION IS FOR ALL YEARS


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 22 2010, 07:13 PM~16965772
> *U WISH NEED TO BE THERE AT 530
> *


CHECK!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Mar 23 2010, 11:52 AM~16974133
> *Roll in at 6 cool I b there at 8 see you there have room for me I bring some starbucks I am not a early bird I am a nighthawk
> *


I GOT WRISTBANDS IF U NEED SOME. HOMIE GOT CHECK :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 22 2010, 11:15 PM~16970609
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'> Handle it...:thumbsup: *


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Mar 23 2010, 02:37 AM~16970944
> *What class would my car be under construction or 70 ??
> *


under construction all yrs


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ROLL IN STARTS AT 6AM*


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ROLL IN STARTS AT 6AM*


----------



## bowtieimpalas (Mar 4, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 23 2010, 09:13 PM~16980838
> *ROLL IN STARTS AT 6AM
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

soundz good


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 23 2010, 09:13 PM~16980838
> *ROLL IN STARTS AT 6AM
> 
> 
> ...


be there early


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 22 2010, 06:14 PM~16965783
> *ROLL IN TIME STARTS AT 6AM
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: "DAMN" HOMIESZ TRYING TO GET MY (56 BEL AIR "LOW ROD") OUT IN TIME TO MAKE THE SHOW!!!


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

cant wait to see all my gente out there hopefully i get to bring my ride out.....just weeks away now


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Mar 23 2010, 01:40 PM~16974479
> *CHECK!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NOBODY CHECKING ANY BODY I B THERE AT 8 AM I AM THE SGT OF ARMS HOMIE I MAKE THE RULES


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Mar 23 2010, 07:27 PM~16978335
> *I GOT WRISTBANDS IF U NEED SOME. HOMIE GOT CHECK :biggrin:  :biggrin: :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WRISTBANDS THATS COOL GET ME TWO ON THE DOWN LOW SEE U THERE ABOUT 8AM DONT FORGET TO BRING THE MODELS


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Mar 24 2010, 09:48 AM~16985217
> *NOBODY CHECKING ANY BODY I B THERE AT 8 AM I AM THE SGT OF ARMS HOMIE I MAKE THE RULES
> *


u need to be there at 530 fool u SEC now homie AND I MAKE THE RULES :biggrin:  :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruisintogether_@Mar 24 2010, 10:41 AM~16985164
> *cant wait to see all my gente out there hopefully i get to bring my ride out.....just weeks away now
> *


WHATS UP PAULY U READY ARE U DOING FOOT WORK IN LOS ?


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ROLL IN STARTS AT 6AM*


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 24 2010, 10:52 AM~16985250
> *u need to be there at 530 fool u SEC now homie AND I MAKE THE RULES :biggrin:    :cheesy:  :roflmao:
> *


NO DUES /NO RULES WE WILL SEE WHAT TIME I SHOW UP WHAT TIME DOES SHOW START 11AM I GET THERE BEFORE THE HOP ] SUCKERFISH :x:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Mar 24 2010, 02:00 PM~16987793
> *NO DUES /NO RULES WE WILL SEE WHAT TIME I SHOW UP WHAT TIME DOES SHOW START 11AM I GET THERE BEFORE THE HOP ] SUCKERFISH  :x:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Mar 24 2010, 08:53 AM~16985258
> *WHATS UP PAULY U READY ARE U DOING FOOT WORK IN LOS ?
> *




simon u kno it dog just wish i can get my ride up and running before the show


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

just added to the list from l.a. 

MAJESTICS CC
STR8 TIPPIN CC
BALLERZ INC

thanks to the homegirl babygirl from str8tippin for ur support and hope to see u and the fam out there on the 18th


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Mar 24 2010, 02:00 PM~16987793
> *NO DUES /NO RULES WE WILL SEE WHAT TIME I SHOW UP WHAT TIME DOES SHOW START 11AM I GET THERE BEFORE THE HOP ] SUCKERFISH  :x:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :run: :run:


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

lets add 

ROYAL IMAGE CC L.A. 

to the list aswell come on gente the list is growing lets take it TO THE TOP this time :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 24 2010, 08:52 AM~16985250
> *u need to be there at 530 fool u SEC now homie AND I MAKE THE RULES :biggrin:    :cheesy:  :roflmao:
> *






damn i can feel that CONSAFOS family "love" up in here....where do i sign up?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ROLL IN STARTS AT 6AM*


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Mar 24 2010, 02:00 PM~16987793
> *NO DUES /NO RULES WE WILL SEE WHAT TIME I SHOW UP WHAT TIME DOES SHOW START 11AM I GET THERE BEFORE THE HOP ] SUCKERFISH  :x:
> *


WIL SEE FOOL


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruisintogether_@Mar 24 2010, 08:53 PM~16992385
> *lets add
> 
> ROYAL IMAGE CC L.A.
> ...


im down with that homie :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

we do it like no others...............]lowrider familia style[/COLOR]


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING </span>*
DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEIJITOS
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS ONLY
BAJITO
GOODTIMES IE
TINYDOGG
130ZKAR
REGAL 4 IE
TRAFFIC
TRUE MEMORIES
CONTAGIOUS
TRECE STYLE
CALI STYLE
PRESTIGE
LATIN LUXURY
HANG"EM"HIGH
JESTERSIXFOUR
ROYAL FANTASIES "COACHELLA VALLEY"
VALLE STYLE "COACHELLA VALLEY"
STREET KINGS "COACHELLA VALLEY"
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY
GENERATIONS
LO NUESTRO
OL SKOOL WAYZ
TECHNIQUES "LA"
REALITY
LATINO CLASSICS
GROUPE "RIVERSIDE"
BIG AL 
DESERT DREAMS
CITY CRUISERS
TOGETHER
NEW ILLUSIONS
LUV ONES RIP
THE LOYALTY ONE'S
NITE OWLS

JUST CONFIRMED
MAJESTICS "LA"
STR8 TIPPEN
BALLERZ INC
ROYAL IMAGE
<span style=\'color:blue\'>WHOS NEXT OR MISSED WE GLADLY INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS
:biggrin:


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

lets add 

ELUSIVE CC L.A. 

to the list 

its growing by the minute homies!! lets give a shot out to all the solo riders that are coming out to support us aswell as all the clubs!!


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

* UNITED STYLES LOWRIDER FAMILIA.....CONSAFOS......NOBODYYYYY....DOES IT BETTERRRRR!!*


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruisintogether_@Mar 25 2010, 11:48 AM~16997394
> * UNITED STYLES LOWRIDER FAMILIA.....CONSAFOS......NOBODYYYYY....DOES IT BETTERRRRR!!
> *


*
L.R.M DOES IT BETTER/............................................NOT*


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Mar 25 2010, 10:06 AM~16997575
> *L.R.M DOES IT BETTER/............................................NOT
> *




damn...theres that CONSAFOS positivity again...i love it..lol


remember fool...its QUALITY...not QUANTITY...and UNITED STYLES is QUALITY.....


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Mar 25 2010, 11:06 AM~16997575
> *L.R.M DOES IT BETTER/............................................NOT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 25 2010, 01:48 PM~16998482
> *
> *


WHATS UP G HOPE U CAN MAKE TO ARE SHOW GOT ANY MORE FOOTBALL STUFF FOR SALE HIT ME UP


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING </span>*
DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEIJITOS
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS ONLY
BAJITO
GOODTIMES IE
TINYDOGG
130ZKAR
REGAL 4 IE
TRAFFIC
TRUE MEMORIES
CONTAGIOUS
TRECE STYLE
CALI STYLE
PRESTIGE
LATIN LUXURY
HANG"EM"HIGH
JESTERSIXFOUR
ROYAL FANTASIES "COACHELLA VALLEY"
VALLE STYLE "COACHELLA VALLEY"
STREET KINGS "COACHELLA VALLEY"
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY
GENERATIONS
LO NUESTRO
OL SKOOL WAYZ
TECHNIQUES "LA"
REALITY
LATINO CLASSICS
GROUPE "RIVERSIDE"
BIG AL 
DESERT DREAMS
CITY CRUISERS
TOGETHER
NEW ILLUSIONS
LUV ONES RIP
THE LOYALTY ONE'S
NITE OWLS
MAJESTICS "LA"
STR8 TIPPEN
BALLERZ INC
ROYAL IMAGE

just confirmed
ELUSIVE "LA"
<span style=\'color:blue\'>WHOS NEXT OR MISSED WE GLADLY INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS
:biggrin: 
[/quote]


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> *ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING </span>*
> DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> VIEIJITOS
> ...


[/quote]
43 CLUBS SO FAR PLUS THE SOLO RIDERS DAM SPOT CAN HOLD UP TO 400 CARS PLUS MORE :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Mar 18 2010, 01:20 PM~16927947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LETS DO IT BIGGER THEN LAST YEAR


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING </span>*
DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEIJITOS
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS ONLY
BAJITO
GOODTIMES IE
TINYDOGG
130ZKAR
REGAL 4 IE
TRAFFIC
TRUE MEMORIES
CONTAGIOUS
TRECE STYLE
CALI STYLE
PRESTIGE
LATIN LUXURY
HANG"EM"HIGH
JESTERSIXFOUR
ROYAL FANTASIES "COACHELLA VALLEY"
VALLE STYLE "COACHELLA VALLEY"
STREET KINGS "COACHELLA VALLEY"
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY
GENERATIONS
LO NUESTRO
OL SKOOL WAYZ
TECHNIQUES "LA"
REALITY
LATINO CLASSICS
GROUPE "RIVERSIDE"
BIG AL 
DESERT DREAMS
CITY CRUISERS
TOGETHER
NEW ILLUSIONS
LUV ONES RIP
THE LOYALTY ONE'S
NITE OWLS
MAJESTICS "LA"
STR8 TIPPEN
BALLERZ INC
ROYAL IMAGE

just confirmed
ELUSIVE "LA"
<span style=\'color:blue\'>WHOS NEXT OR MISSED WE GLADLY INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS
:biggrin:


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

TTT now gente...its getting closer and its all coming together :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ROLL IN STARTS AT 6AM*


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 25 2010, 07:02 AM~16995277
> *ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING </span>
> DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> ...


just confirmes 
old memories (high desert)


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING </span>*
DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEIJITOS
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS ONLY
BAJITO
GOODTIMES IE
TINYDOGG
130ZKAR
REGAL 4 IE
TRAFFIC
TRUE MEMORIES
CONTAGIOUS
TRECE STYLE
CALI STYLE
PRESTIGE
LATIN LUXURY
HANG"EM"HIGH
JESTERSIXFOUR
ROYAL FANTASIES "COACHELLA VALLEY"
VALLE STYLE "COACHELLA VALLEY"
STREET KINGS "COACHELLA VALLEY"
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY
GENERATIONS
LO NUESTRO
OL SKOOL WAYZ
TECHNIQUES "LA"
REALITY
LATINO CLASSICS
GROUPE "RIVERSIDE"
BIG AL 
DESERT DREAMS
CITY CRUISERS
TOGETHER
NEW ILLUSIONS
LUV ONES RIP
THE LOYALTY ONE'S
NITE OWLS
MAJESTICS "LA"
STR8 TIPPEN
BALLERZ INC
ROYAL IMAGE
ELUSIVE "LA"

JUST CONFIRMED
OLD MEMORIES "HIGH DESERT"
<span style=\'color:blue\'>WHOS NEXT OR MISSED WE GLADLY INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS
:biggrin:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TO THA TOP!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 25 2010, 06:07 PM~17001636
> *ROLLERZ ONLY</span></span>
> VIEIJITOS
> FIRME CLASSICS
> ...


should have the Regal back by then , if not just the bikes well go


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

I HAVE V.I.P HOME BOYS :biggrin:


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

just added to the list

DEVOTIONS CC L.A.


hope to see u and the homies out there


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

ttt


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING </span>*
DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEIJITOS
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS ONLY
BAJITO
GOODTIMES IE
TINYDOGG
130ZKAR
REGAL 4 IE
TRAFFIC
TRUE MEMORIES
CONTAGIOUS
TRECE STYLE
CALI STYLE
PRESTIGE
LATIN LUXURY
HANG"EM"HIGH
JESTERSIXFOUR
ROYAL FANTASIES "COACHELLA VALLEY"
VALLE STYLE "COACHELLA VALLEY"
STREET KINGS "COACHELLA VALLEY"
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY
GENERATIONS
LO NUESTRO
OL SKOOL WAYZ
TECHNIQUES "LA"
REALITY
LATINO CLASSICS
GROUPE "RIVERSIDE"
BIG AL 
DESERT DREAMS
CITY CRUISERS
TOGETHER
NEW ILLUSIONS
LUV ONES RIP
THE LOYALTY ONE'S
NITE OWLS
MAJESTICS "LA"
STR8 TIPPEN
BALLERZ INC
ROYAL IMAGE
ELUSIVE "LA"
OLD MEMORIES "HIGH DESERT"

just confirmed
DEVOTIONS
<span style=\'color:blue\'>WHOS NEXT OR MISSED WE GLADLY INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS
:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ROLL IN STARTS AT 6AM*


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Mar 25 2010, 01:10 PM~16998685
> *WHATS UP G HOPE U CAN MAKE TO ARE SHOW GOT ANY MORE FOOTBALL STUFF FOR SALE HIT ME UP
> *


WHATS UP, YEA I PLAN ON MAKING IT, HOPEFULLY NOTHING FUCKS UP THE PLANS, NAH NOT RIGHT NOW I DONT HAVE ANY FOOTBALL STUFF FOR SALE...I GOT A PS2 MACHINE AND GAMES IM TRYING TO GET RID OF THOUGH. I NEED 2 NEW KNOCK OFFS FOR MY LAC SO IM HUSTLING WHAT EVER I CAN TO GET THE $$$ TO GET SOME NEW ONES


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Mar 25 2010, 07:45 PM~17002636
> *I HAVE V.I.P HOME BOYS :biggrin:
> *


SIMONE RIGHT NEXT TO THE ICE CHEST....... :thumbsup:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Mar 25 2010, 11:04 PM~17004855
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I HOPE MOZ IS READY :biggrin:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Mar 25 2010, 10:09 PM~17004885
> *I HOPE MOZ IS READY :biggrin:
> *



No doubt...MOZ will be on point. Good looking out! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mykee_@Mar 25 2010, 11:14 PM~17004903
> *No doubt...MOZ will be on point. Good looking out!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Mar 25 2010, 11:04 PM~17004854
> *SIMONE RIGHT NEXT TO THE ICE CHEST....... :thumbsup:
> *


best place ever :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

VIEJITOS ARE READY TO BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 25 2010, 11:31 PM~17004607
> *WHATS UP, YEA I PLAN ON MAKING IT, HOPEFULLY NOTHING FUCKS UP THE PLANS, NAH NOT RIGHT NOW I DONT HAVE ANY FOOTBALL STUFF FOR SALE...I GOT A PS2 MACHINE AND GAMES IM TRYING TO GET RID OF THOUGH. I NEED 2 NEW KNOCK OFFS FOR MY LAC SO IM HUSTLING WHAT EVER I CAN TO GET THE $$$ TO GET SOME NEW ONES
> *


COOL I PM U LATER TO SEE WHATS UP WHAT KIND OF KNOCKS U LOOKING FOR PM LATER OR CALL MY CELL :thumbsup:


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Mar 26 2010, 09:06 AM~17007087
> *COOL I PM U LATER TO SEE WHATS UP WHAT KIND OF KNOCKS U LOOKING FOR PM LATER OR CALL MY CELL  :thumbsup:
> *


SOME 2 PRONG KNOCK OFFS, THERE A CERTAIN STYLE THOUGH, I GOT A HOOK UP FOR THEM ALREADY I JUSS NEED THE CASH.


----------



## intoxicated c.c. (May 9, 2008)

INTOXICATED C.C WILL BE ROLLIN


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by intoxicated c.c._@Mar 26 2010, 02:20 PM~17009196
> *INTOXICATED C.C WILL BE ROLLIN
> *


COOL OUT OF INDIO SEE YOU THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 25 2010, 11:31 PM~17004607
> *WHATS UP, YEA I PLAN ON MAKING IT, HOPEFULLY NOTHING FUCKS UP THE PLANS, NAH NOT RIGHT NOW I DONT HAVE ANY FOOTBALL STUFF FOR SALE...I GOT A PS2 MACHINE AND GAMES IM TRYING TO GET RID OF THOUGH. I NEED 2 NEW KNOCK OFFS FOR MY LAC SO IM HUSTLING WHAT EVER I CAN TO GET THE $$$ TO GET SOME NEW ONES
> *


what kind of knock offs you need??? i might have spares that i dont need just pick them up


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

ROLL CALL TIME WHOS ALL COMING? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruisintogether_@Mar 26 2010, 03:30 PM~17010203
> *ROLL CALL TIME WHOS ALL COMING? :dunno: :dunno:
> *


 
ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING
DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEIJITOS
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS ONLY
BAJITO
GOODTIMES IE
TINYDOGG
130ZKAR
REGAL 4 IE
TRAFFIC
TRUE MEMORIES
CONTAGIOUS
TRECE STYLE
CALI STYLE
PRESTIGE
LATIN LUXURY
HANG"EM"HIGH
JESTERSIXFOUR
ROYAL FANTASIES "COACHELLA VALLEY"
VALLE STYLE "COACHELLA VALLEY"
STREET KINGS "COACHELLA VALLEY"
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY
GENERATIONS
LO NUESTRO
OL SKOOL WAYZ
TECHNIQUES "LA"
REALITY
LATINO CLASSICS
GROUPE "RIVERSIDE"
BIG AL
DESERT DREAMS
CITY CRUISERS
TOGETHER
NEW ILLUSIONS
LUV ONES RIP
THE LOYALTY ONE'S
NITE OWLS
MAJESTICS "LA"
STR8 TIPPEN
BALLERZ INC
ROYAL IMAGE
ELUSIVE "LA"
OLD MEMORIES "HIGH DESERT"

just confirmed
DEVOTIONS :twak:


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Mar 26 2010, 07:07 PM~17012014
> *ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING
> DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> ...


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING </span>*
DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEIJITOS
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS ONLY
BAJITO
GOODTIMES IE
TINYDOGG
130ZKAR
REGAL 4 IE
TRAFFIC
TRUE MEMORIES
CONTAGIOUS
TRECE STYLE
CALI STYLE
PRESTIGE
LATIN LUXURY
HANG"EM"HIGH
JESTERSIXFOUR
ROYAL FANTASIES "COACHELLA VALLEY"
VALLE STYLE "COACHELLA VALLEY"
STREET KINGS "COACHELLA VALLEY"
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY
GENERATIONS
LO NUESTRO
OL SKOOL WAYZ
TECHNIQUES "LA"
REALITY
LATINO CLASSICS
GROUPE "RIVERSIDE"
BIG AL 
DESERT DREAMS
CITY CRUISERS
TOGETHER
NEW ILLUSIONS
LUV ONES RIP
THE LOYALTY ONE'S
NITE OWLS
MAJESTICS "LA"
STR8 TIPPEN
BALLERZ INC
ROYAL IMAGE
ELUSIVE "LA"
OLD MEMORIES "HIGH DESERT"
DEVOTIONS

just confirmed
INTOXICATED
<span style=\'color:blue\'>WHOS NEXT OR MISSED WE GLADLY INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS
:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ROLL IN STARTS AT 6AM*


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 26 2010, 11:13 PM~17014298
> *ROLL IN STARTS AT 6AM
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Mar 27 2010, 07:13 AM~17015380
> *TTT
> *


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING </span>*
DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEIJITOS
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS ONLY
BAJITO
GOODTIMES IE
TINYDOGG
130ZKAR
REGAL 4 IE
TRAFFIC
TRUE MEMORIES
CONTAGIOUS
TRECE STYLE
CALI STYLE
PRESTIGE
LATIN LUXURY
HANG"EM"HIGH
JESTERSIXFOUR
ROYAL FANTASIES "COACHELLA VALLEY"
VALLE STYLE "COACHELLA VALLEY"
STREET KINGS "COACHELLA VALLEY"
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY
GENERATIONS
LO NUESTRO
OL SKOOL WAYZ
TECHNIQUES "LA"
REALITY
LATINO CLASSICS
GROUPE "RIVERSIDE"
BIG AL 
DESERT DREAMS
CITY CRUISERS
TOGETHER
NEW ILLUSIONS
LUV ONES RIP
THE LOYALTY ONE'S
NITE OWLS
MAJESTICS "LA"
STR8 TIPPEN
BALLERZ INC
ROYAL IMAGE
ELUSIVE "LA"
OLD MEMORIES "HIGH DESERT"
DEVOTIONS
INTOXICATED

just confirmed
ROYAL FAMILIA
<span style=\'color:blue\'>WHOS NEXT OR MISSED WE GLADLY INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS
:biggrin:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 27 2010, 11:14 PM~17021264
> *ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING </span>
> DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> ...


simone lets keep it rollin :biggrin:


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Team CONSAFOS TTT


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ROLL IN STARTS AT 6AM*


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Mar 28 2010, 02:27 PM~17024915
> *:wave:
> *


is this david :biggrin:


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

3 more weeks everybody!! cant wait... :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

familia UNITED STYLES








TTMFT!


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES!!!!


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 28 2010, 07:29 PM~17027282
> *ROLL IN STARTS AT 6AM
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by linctc_@Mar 28 2010, 09:02 PM~17029430
> *is this david  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: oo yeah cant wait tell ur show TTT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Mar 29 2010, 11:52 AM~17033692
> *:thumbsup: TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES!!!!
> *


what up rusty :biggrin:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Mar 29 2010, 02:36 PM~17035059
> *:h5:  oo yeah cant wait tell ur show TTT
> *


whats up homie see you out there you bringing a bike or car :thumbsup:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Mar 29 2010, 07:09 PM~17037705
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ROLL IN STARTS AT 6AM*


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by linctc_@Mar 29 2010, 07:00 PM~17038386
> *whats up homie see you out there you bringing a bike or car  :thumbsup:
> *


im building a toddler trike hopefully its ready for the show 
n my car n maybe some bikes gotta rep for the IE :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bowtieimpalas (Mar 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Mar 29 2010, 09:09 PM~17039369
> *im building a toddler trike hopefully its ready for the show
> n my car n maybe some bikes gotta rep for the IE  :thumbsup:
> *


cool ill be there around 6 u coming after work :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

*ROLL IN STARTS AT 6AM*
















:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by linctc_@Mar 29 2010, 07:59 PM~17038368
> *what up rusty  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE.


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Mar 30 2010, 10:06 AM~17043647
> *ROLL IN STARTS AT 6AM
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Mar 29 2010, 08:44 PM~17039018
> *ROLL IN STARTS AT 6AM
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5: TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES!!!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 30 2010, 09:55 PM~17051091
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Mar 30 2010, 10:55 PM~17051091
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP JOJO U GOING TO SHOW THE 65 IT GOING TO B SUNNY OUT THERE


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

ANGEL BABY WILL BE COMING BY TO SUPPORT BEFORE HE GOES ON AIR



































HERES LAST YEARS BIKE BEST OF SHOW


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin: 








ANGEL BABY WILL BE COMING BY TO SUPPORT BEFORE HE GOES ON AIR



































HERES LAST YEARS BIKE BEST OF SHOW


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING </span>*
DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEIJITOS
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS ONLY
BAJITO
GOODTIMES IE
TINYDOGG
130ZKAR
REGAL 4 IE
TRAFFIC
TRUE MEMORIES
CONTAGIOUS
TRECE STYLE
CALI STYLE
PRESTIGE
LATIN LUXURY
HANG"EM"HIGH
JESTERSIXFOUR
ROYAL FANTASIES "COACHELLA VALLEY"
VALLE STYLE "COACHELLA VALLEY"
STREET KINGS "COACHELLA VALLEY"
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY
GENERATIONS
LO NUESTRO
OL SKOOL WAYZ
TECHNIQUES "LA"
REALITY
LATINO CLASSICS
GROUPE "RIVERSIDE"
BIG AL 
DESERT DREAMS
CITY CRUISERS
TOGETHER
NEW ILLUSIONS
LUV ONES RIP
THE LOYALTY ONE'S
NITE OWLS
MAJESTICS "LA"
STR8 TIPPEN
BALLERZ INC
ROYAL IMAGE
ELUSIVE "LA"
OLD MEMORIES "HIGH DESERT"
DEVOTIONS
INTOXICATED

just confirmed
ROYAL FAMILIA
<span style=\'color:blue\'>WHOS NEXT OR MISSED WE GLADLY INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS
:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING
DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEIJITOS
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS ONLY
BAJITO
GOODTIMES IE
TINYDOGG
130ZKAR
REGAL 4 IE
TRAFFIC
TRUE MEMORIES
CONTAGIOUS
TRECE STYLE
CALI STYLE
PRESTIGE
LATIN LUXURY
HANG"EM"HIGH
JESTERSIXFOUR
ROYAL FANTASIES "COACHELLA VALLEY"
VALLE STYLE "COACHELLA VALLEY"
STREET KINGS "COACHELLA VALLEY"
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY
GENERATIONS
LO NUESTRO
OL SKOOL WAYZ
TECHNIQUES "LA"
REALITY
LATINO CLASSICS
GROUPE "RIVERSIDE"
BIG AL
DESERT DREAMS
CITY CRUISERS
TOGETHER
NEW ILLUSIONS
LUV ONES RIP
THE LOYALTY ONE'S
NITE OWLS
MAJESTICS "LA"
STR8 TIPPEN
BALLERZ INC
ROYAL IMAGE
ELUSIVE "LA"
OLD MEMORIES "HIGH DESERT"
DEVOTIONS
INTOXICATED

just confirmed
ROYAL FAMILIA
WHOS NEXT OR MISSED WE GLADLY INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS

JUST ADDED DRIFTERS & FRIENDS WITH 9-0=10 RANFLAS


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS WILL TRY TO MAKE IT OUT


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Mar 31 2010, 08:11 PM~17060637
> *RARECLASS WILL TRY TO MAKE IT OUT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

Back to the TOP ^


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

THAT WAS LAST YEAR


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Apr 1 2010, 10:09 AM~17065579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

TTT


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Mar 31 2010, 08:11 PM~17060637
> *RARECLASS WILL TRY TO MAKE IT OUT
> *


HOPE U GUYS CAN MAKE IT :biggrin: PUT U GUYS IN LINE UP


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING </span>*
DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEIJITOS
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS ONLY
BAJITO
GOODTIMES IE
TINYDOGG
130ZKAR
REGAL 4 IE
TRAFFIC
TRUE MEMORIES
CONTAGIOUS
TRECE STYLE
CALI STYLE
PRESTIGE
LATIN LUXURY
HANG"EM"HIGH
JESTERSIXFOUR
ROYAL FANTASIES "COACHELLA VALLEY"
VALLE STYLE "COACHELLA VALLEY"
STREET KINGS "COACHELLA VALLEY"
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY
GENERATIONS
LO NUESTRO
OL SKOOL WAYZ
TECHNIQUES "LA"
REALITY
LATINO CLASSICS
GROUPE "RIVERSIDE"
BIG AL 
DESERT DREAMS
CITY CRUISERS
TOGETHER
NEW ILLUSIONS
LUV ONES RIP
THE LOYALTY ONE'S
NITE OWLS
MAJESTICS "LA"
STR8 TIPPEN
BALLERZ INC
ROYAL IMAGE
ELUSIVE "LA"
OLD MEMORIES "HIGH DESERT"
DEVOTIONS
INTOXICATED
ROYAL FAMILIA

JUST CONFIRMED
DRIFTERS AND FRIENDS
RARECLASS
<span style=\'color:blue\'>WHOS NEXT OR MISSED WE GLADLY INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS
:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

ANGEL BABY WILL BE COMING BY TO SUPPORT BEFORE HE GOES ON AIR



































HERES LAST YEARS BIKE BEST OF SHOW


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Apr 1 2010, 10:09 PM~17072421
> *
> HERES LAST YEARS BIKE BEST OF SHOW
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Dec 28 2009, 02:50 PM~16111655
> *:biggrin:
> heres what obscene magazine said about last yeras show
> 
> ...


LETS SEE WHAT THEY SAY ABOUT THIS YEAR?


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ROLL IN STARTS AT 6AM*


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

just weeks away now..........cant wait :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Apr 1 2010, 10:07 PM~17072401
> *ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING </span>
> DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> ...


LETS DO IT ALMOST TIME


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Mar 31 2010, 07:11 PM~17060637
> *RARECLASS WILL TRY TO MAKE IT OUT
> *



thanks for coming out today and supporting us we hope you had a good time and hope to see u guys out there on the 18th aswell :thumbsup: and to everyone else see you out there


just 15 more days everybody 





TO THE MOTHERFUCKEN TOP!!!!!!!!


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ROLL IN STARTS AT 6AM*


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

cant wait........... hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by cruisintogether_@Apr 3 2010, 07:00 PM~17087679
> *thanks for coming out today and supporting us we hope you had a good time and hope to see u guys out there on the 18th aswell  :thumbsup: and to everyone else see you out there
> just 15 more days everybody
> TO THE MOTHERFUCKEN TOP!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

MY SON SONNY CAN'T WAIT FOR THE HOP!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Apr 4 2010, 07:45 PM~17096011
> *MY SON SONNY CAN'T WAIT FOR THE HOP!
> *


mine too


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

X2


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Less then two weeks away TTT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruisintogether_@Apr 3 2010, 11:49 PM~17089473
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U READY


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ROLL IN STARTS AT 6AM*


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Apr 5 2010, 10:51 PM~17108724
> *ROLL IN STARTS AT 6AM
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Apr 5 2010, 10:51 PM~17108724
> *ROLL IN STARTS AT 6AM
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES!!!!


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Apr 6 2010, 11:37 PM~17119894
> *:biggrin: TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES!!!!
> *


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CALI909RIDER (Oct 13, 2008)

ROYAL FANTASIES CC WILL BE THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CALI909RIDER_@Apr 7 2010, 11:11 AM~17122642
> *ROYAL FANTASIES CC WILL BE THERE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


COOL SEE U THERE THANKS


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CALI909RIDER_@Apr 7 2010, 10:11 AM~17122642
> *ROYAL FANTASIES CC WILL BE THERE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Jan 21 2010, 10:09 AM~16362314
> *more pics from last year
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

vendor spaces are $75
early birds get the best spots :biggrin:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

almost time homies :biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

Take this back to the top where it belongs.


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Apr 8 2010, 03:21 AM~17131888
> *Take this back to the top where it belongs.
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Apr 8 2010, 03:21 AM~17131888
> *Take this back to the top where it belongs.
> *


simone :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

TTT 10 MORE DAYS


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL+Apr 8 2010, 03:21 AM~17131888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Almost that time again


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Apr 8 2010, 09:06 PM~17139843
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


shit x2 homie everything looking good though :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Apr 8 2010, 09:06 PM~17139843
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


there are a few vendor spots left.....(no more food please)


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Apr 9 2010, 02:58 AM~17142251
> *there are a few vendor spots left.....(no more food please)
> *


HOMIE FROM UTAH FLYING DOWN OUT OF SALT LAKE DANNY/GARY MY LIL CUZS


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

we looking good evrything thing so far


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3+Apr 9 2010, 08:35 AM~17143569-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

ONE MORE WEEK SHOWTIME EVERYONE READY :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB will be there.*


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Apr 9 2010, 01:58 PM~17145758
> *REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB will be there.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

CONSAFOS WILL B THERE SAVE ME A GOOD SPOT


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Apr 9 2010, 01:58 AM~17142251
> *tug of war
> 5 on 5</span>*


----------



## CALI909RIDER (Oct 13, 2008)

ROYAL FANTASIES CC RIVERSIDE AND PALM SPRINGS CHAPTERS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALI909RIDER_@Apr 9 2010, 10:37 PM~17149870
> *ROYAL FANTASIES CC  RIVERSIDE AND PALM SPRINGS CHAPTERS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

how come address "5578 6th Street" dont mapquest ?


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 10 2010, 10:01 AM~17152123
> *how come address "5578 6th Street" dont mapquest ?
> *


had the same problem 
goto msn map point
5578 6th street
riverside, ca
92518-1868
its on the border line of riverside and moreno valley
if u need to call me(951)367-8206


----------



## bowtieimpalas (Mar 4, 2009)

Everything looking real good homies. I have no worries. Art and Johnny have great organization and leadership skills. Past shows speak for themselves. We are in the home stretch boys...lets take it home now.


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bowtieimpalas_@Apr 10 2010, 11:07 PM~17156938
> *
> it comes from the support and respect of your families, your club members, communication and being open to everyones ideas and suggestions.
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

holiday inn express moreno valley (877)786-9480

travel inn moreno valley (951)247-3434

the regency in riverside (951)247-8582

motel 7 (951)656-4451

new star motel (951)653-3649

best western (951)924-4546

econo lodge moreno valley (951)247-6699


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

ONE WEEK FROM TODAY GETTING CLOSER :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by linctc_@Apr 11 2010, 01:02 PM~17160200
> *ONE WEEK FROM TODAY GETTING CLOSER  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:biggrin: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

holiday inn express moreno valley (877)786-9480

travel inn moreno valley (951)247-3434

the regency in riverside (951)247-8582

motel 7 (951)656-4451

new star motel (951)653-3649

best western (951)924-4546

econo lodge moreno valley (951)247-6699


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

almost time to shine :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING </span>*
DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEIJITOS
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS ONLY
BAJITO
GOODTIMES IE
TINYDOGG
130ZKAR
REGAL 4 IE
TRAFFIC
TRUE MEMORIES
CONTAGIOUS
TRECE STYLE
CALI STYLE
PRESTIGE
LATIN LUXURY
HANG"EM"HIGH
JESTERSIXFOUR
ROYAL FANTASIES "COACHELLA VALLEY"
VALLE STYLE "COACHELLA VALLEY"
STREET KINGS "COACHELLA VALLEY"
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY
GENERATIONS
LO NUESTRO
OL SKOOL WAYZ
TECHNIQUES "LA"
REALITY
LATINO CLASSICS
GROUPE "RIVERSIDE"
BIG AL 
DESERT DREAMS
CITY CRUISERS
TOGETHER
NEW ILLUSIONS
LUV ONES RIP
THE LOYALTY ONE'S
NITE OWLS
MAJESTICS "LA"
STR8 TIPPEN
BALLERZ INC
ROYAL IMAGE
ELUSIVE "LA"
OLD MEMORIES "HIGH DESERT"
DEVOTIONS
INTOXICATED
ROYAL FAMILIA
DRIFTERS AND FRIENDS
RARECLASS

JUST CONFIRMED
ROYAL FANTASIES "IE"
REFLECTIONS
<span style=\'color:blue\'>WHOS NEXT OR MISSED WE GLADLY INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS
:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Apr 11 2010, 07:29 PM~17162993
> *almost time to shine :biggrin:
> *


BROTHER, THE GLEAM HAS BEEN IN THE EYE,
Y SIMONE LET IT SHINE ,....LET IT SHINE :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Apr 11 2010, 10:01 PM~17164893
> *BROTHER, THE GLEAM HAS BEEN IN THE EYE,
> Y SIMONE LET IT SHINE ,....LET IT SHINE :biggrin:
> *


WHO'S GONNA WIN THE RESPECT FOR CLUB PARTICAIPATION?
I HAVE COMMITS OF 1-23 MEMBERS (OF A CLUB)
WON'T SAY NO NAMES...................
LET IT BE A SURPRISE
WE HAVE NEW COMER Terry g.
PHOTOGRAPHING FOR STREETLOW


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

ITS ON THIS SUNDAY


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

no bbq's


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Apr 11 2010, 09:05 PM~17164926
> *WHO'S GONNA WIN THE RESPECT FOR CLUB PARTICAIPATION?
> I HAVE COMMITS OF 1-23 MEMBERS (OF A CLUB)
> WON'T SAY NO NAMES...................
> ...


 :biggrin: 
ok let me mess up the surprise 
its gonna be me lol


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Apr 12 2010, 12:00 PM~17169185
> *no bbq's
> *


what :twak:


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

is just dip n gonna b their


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

count down 5 more days :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Apr 12 2010, 06:32 PM~17172701
> *is just dip n gonna b their
> *


 :dunno: 

just confirmed
Ontario Classics :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mykee (Nov 14, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Apr 12 2010, 07:32 PM~17172701
> *is just dip n gonna b their
> *


WHY U GOT SOMETHING FOR THEM


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

i was gonna bring out the regal with a piston pump 
now im just gonna wait tell i bring out the cutlass


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Apr 13 2010, 10:38 AM~17178751
> *i was gonna bring out the regal with a piston pump
> now im just gonna wait tell i bring out the cutlass
> *


bring anything someone will have a match four more days


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Apr 13 2010, 02:57 PM~17180465
> * TTT
> *


TTT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Apr 13 2010, 06:33 PM~17182819
> *:thumbsup:
> *


HOW WAS WORK CALL ME TONITE


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Apr 11 2010, 03:05 PM~17160494
> *:biggrin: TO THE TOP!!!
> *


DONT FORGET HOMIE THIS SUNDAY


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

SO.CAL/I.E SUPERSHOW THIS SUNDAY LETS MAKE IT A COOL AND SAFE DAY FOR ALL DONT FORGET A SKATE/BIKE PARK THERE HEMLET A MUST $2.ALL DAY THE CITY IS RUNNING THAT NO. BEER


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Apr 13 2010, 05:38 PM~17182867
> *DONT FORGET HOMIE THIS SUNDAY
> *


 :thumbsup: THE FAMILY WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!!!


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Dec 27 2009, 08:08 PM~16105260
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


classic style car club will be there to support


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CLASSIC STYLE CC#1_@Apr 14 2010, 01:03 AM~17187341
> *classic style car club will be there to support
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Apr 11 2010, 09:37 PM~17164662
> *ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING </span>
> DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> ...


where is classic style car club at? :tears: :dunno:


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Apr 11 2010, 09:37 PM~17164662
> *ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING </span>
> DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> ...


i havent seen them once show love to your topic idk but we will be there to support


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:cheesy: ORALE!!! JUST BOUT THAT TIME TO CLEAN THE RANFLA 4 THE SHOW!!! :run:


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

This week end already


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CLASSIC STYLE CC#1_@Apr 14 2010, 02:07 AM~17187355
> *where is classic style car club at? :tears:  :dunno:
> *


Today will post it up we are sorry TTT for CLASSIC STYLE


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

off the 215 , exit Cactus , that sound about right ?


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Feb 7 2010, 10:11 AM~16538671
> *TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE HAD A GOOD TIME LAST YEAR :
> *


THERE WERE LAST YEAR WITH 8 CARS AND A HARLEY


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CLASSIC STYLE CC#1_@Apr 14 2010, 02:22 AM~17187388
> *i havent seen them once show love to your topic idk but we will be there to support
> *


LOOK UP HOMIE THERE YOU GO


----------



## OG-GM's (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CLASSIC STYLE CC#1_@Apr 14 2010, 01:22 AM~17187388
> *i havent seen them once show love to your topic idk but we will be there to support
> *



WHAT YOU TALKING BOUT???
TRAFFIC!!!
what did you still need me to help out with Art?lmk :thumbsup:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

which way do we enter,is it off of heacock


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Apr 14 2010, 09:51 AM~17189682
> *WHAT YOU TALKING BOUT???
> TRAFFIC!!!
> what did you still need me to help out with Art?lmk :thumbsup:
> *


lol i was fucking around homies jajaja cool see you guys out there


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Apr 14 2010, 05:24 AM~17187848
> *Today will post it up we are sorry TTT for CLASSIC STYLE
> *


it's all good homie but we will be there to support for united styles


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

WERE GETTING CLOSE.. :0


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

four more days count down continues


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36+Apr 13 2010, 10:24 PM~17186413-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8-BALLING-247_@Apr 14 2010, 11:52 AM~17190820
> *WERE GETTING CLOSE.. :0
> *


are u guys gonna take club particapation :biggrin:


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

when is the roll in time?


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

roll in time?


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

*classic style just added*


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CLASSIC STYLE CC#1+Apr 14 2010, 04:53 PM~17193869-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6am-10 30 am


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> *classic style just added
> *


----------



## ogloko (Jan 5, 2006)

> *ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING *
> DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> VIEIJITOS
> ...


----------



## ogloko (Jan 5, 2006)

Thee Artistics Orange County


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:rimshot: :drama: :drama: :sprint: TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Apr 14 2010, 09:13 PM~17196199
> *:rimshot:  :drama:  :drama:  :sprint: TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


TTT


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogloko_@Apr 14 2010, 09:03 PM~17196021
> *Thee Artistics Orange County
> *


were rollllinnnnnnn


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 14 2010, 09:13 PM~17197267
> *were rollllinnnnnnn
> *


whats up lil spanks?


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING
DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEIJITOS
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS ONLY
BAJITO
]GOODTIMES IE
TINYDOGG
130ZKAR
REGAL 4 IE
TRAFFIC
TRUE MEMORIES
CONTAGIOUS
TRECE STYLE
CALI STYLE
PRESTIGE
LATIN LUXURY
HANG"EM"HIGH
JESTERSIXFOUR
ROYAL FANTASIES "COACHELLA VALLEY"
VALLE STYLE "COACHELLA VALLEY"
STREET KINGS "COACHELLA VALLEY"
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY
GENERATIONS
LO NUESTRO
OL SKOOL WAYZ
TECHNIQUES "LA"
REALITY
LATINO CLASSICS
GROUPE "RIVERSIDE"
BIG AL
DESERT DREAMS
CITY CRUISERS
TOGETHER
NEW ILLUSIONS
LUV ONES RIP
THE LOYALTY ONE'S
NITE OWLS
MAJESTICS "LA"
STR8 TIPPEN
BALLERZ INC
ROYAL IMAGE
ELUSIVE "LA"
OLD MEMORIES "HIGH DESERT"
DEVOTIONS
INTOXICATED
ROYAL FAMILIA
DRIFTERS AND FRIENDS
RARECLASS
ROYAL FANTASIES "IE"
REFLECTIONS
CLASSIC STYLE
ARTISTICS (ORANGE COUNTY)

WHOS NEXT OR MISSED WE GLADLY INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

HERES THE LOCATION ADDRESS
ITS IN MOVAL BUT THE MAP POINT SAYS RIVERSIDE

5578 6th street
riverside, ca
92518-1868


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Apr 14 2010, 08:13 PM~17196199
> *:rimshot:  :drama:  :drama:  :sprint: TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


what up joe.....what you bringin' out


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> classic style just added


[/quote]
cool hopefully we didnt miss anyone now :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

don't forget
early bird gets the worm
we have space for 400 cars
but if your going full display u need to be in line at 6am :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

[SIZE=14]just added 3 more classes[/SIZE]


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Apr 14 2010, 10:51 PM~17198414
> *ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING
> DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Apr 15 2010, 02:34 AM~17199109
> *what up joe.....what you bringin' out
> *


I'm Bringing my model cars!!!!LOL nahhh I got something don't worry I'll be there to support 100% I wouldn't miss it Johnny! TTT


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: CAN'T WAIT..


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Apr 15 2010, 02:13 AM~17199147
> *don't forget
> early bird gets the worm
> we have space for 400 cars
> ...


be there early :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury+Apr 15 2010, 07:07 AM~17199886-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

HERES THE LOCATION ADDRESS
ITS IN MOVAL BUT THE MAP POINT SAYS RIVERSIDE

5578 6th street
riverside, ca
92518-1868


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

holiday inn express moreno valley (877)786-9480

travel inn moreno valley (951)247-3434

the regency in riverside (951)247-8582

motel 7 (951)656-4451

new star motel (951)653-3649

best western (951)924-4546

econo lodge moreno valley (951)247-6699


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Apr 15 2010, 06:14 AM~17199622
> *:rimshot:
> *



:thumbsup: :drama:


----------



## carclublife.com (Mar 31, 2009)

STREET TOYS CAR CLUB "IE & LA"


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

whats going on after


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Apr 15 2010, 05:10 PM~17205151
> *whats going on after
> *


LUMBER YARD :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

ehh i was thinking something in the area ??


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING </span>*
DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEIJITOS
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS ONLY
BAJITO
GOODTIMES IE
TINYDOGG
130ZKAR
REGAL 4 IE
TRAFFIC
TRUE MEMORIES
CONTAGIOUS
TRECE STYLE
CALI STYLE
PRESTIGE
LATIN LUXURY
HANG"EM"HIGH
JESTERSIXFOUR
ROYAL FANTASIES "COACHELLA VALLEY"
VALLE STYLE "COACHELLA VALLEY"
STREET KINGS "COACHELLA VALLEY"
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY
GENERATIONS
LO NUESTRO
OL SKOOL WAYZ
TECHNIQUES "LA"
REALITY
LATINO CLASSICS
GROUPE "RIVERSIDE"
BIG AL 
DESERT DREAMS
CITY CRUISERS
TOGETHER
NEW ILLUSIONS
LUV ONES RIP
THE LOYALTY ONE'S
NITE OWLS
MAJESTICS "LA"
STR8 TIPPEN
BALLERZ INC
ROYAL IMAGE
ELUSIVE "LA"
OLD MEMORIES "HIGH DESERT"
DEVOTIONS
INTOXICATED
ROYAL FAMILIA
DRIFTERS AND FRIENDS
RARECLASS
ROYAL FANTASIES "IE"
REFLECTIONS
CLASSIC STYLE
ONTARIO CLASSICS
STREET TOYS

<span style=\'color:blue\'>WHOS NEXT OR MISSED WE GLADLY INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS
:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING </span>*
DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEIJITOS
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS ONLY
BAJITO
GOODTIMES IE
TINYDOGG
130ZKAR
REGAL 4 IE
TRAFFIC
TRUE MEMORIES
CONTAGIOUS
TRECE STYLE
CALI STYLE
PRESTIGE
LATIN LUXURY
HANG"EM"HIGH
JESTERSIXFOUR
ROYAL FANTASIES "COACHELLA VALLEY"
VALLE STYLE "COACHELLA VALLEY"
STREET KINGS "COACHELLA VALLEY"
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY
GENERATIONS
LO NUESTRO
OL SKOOL WAYZ
TECHNIQUES "LA"
REALITY
LATINO CLASSICS
GROUPE "RIVERSIDE"
BIG AL 
DESERT DREAMS
CITY CRUISERS
TOGETHER
NEW ILLUSIONS
LUV ONES RIP
THE LOYALTY ONE'S
NITE OWLS
MAJESTICS "LA"
STR8 TIPPEN
BALLERZ INC
ROYAL IMAGE
ELUSIVE "LA"
OLD MEMORIES "HIGH DESERT"
DEVOTIONS
INTOXICATED
ROYAL FAMILIA
DRIFTERS AND FRIENDS
RARECLASS
ROYAL FANTASIES "IE"
REFLECTIONS
CLASSIC STYLE
ONTARIO CLASSICS
STREET TOYS

JUST ADDDED THEE ARTISTICS
<span style=\'color:blue\'>WHOS NEXT OR MISSED WE GLADLY INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS
:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Apr 14 2010, 10:02 AM~17189801
> *which way do we enter,is it off of heacock
> *


YUP HEACOCK FROM 60FWY SOUTH TO JFK TURN RIGHT THEN LEFT AT STOP SIGN TAKES U THERE :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ROLL IN STARTS AT 6AM*


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

WE ALSO ADDED BEST BOMB , AND BEST TRADITIONAL


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

is it free for people to walk inn or do they have to pay?


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CLASSIC STYLE CC#1_@Apr 15 2010, 10:10 PM~17208600
> *is it free for people to walk inn or do they have to pay?
> *


free for spectators


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Apr 15 2010, 10:17 PM~17208690
> *free for spectators
> *


ok cool thanks johnny


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

if anyone wants to donate prizes for the kids games please do
candy, water guns, (anything fun for kids)
we love putting on shows that cater to the whole family
anyone can throw a car show
we THRow a family show :biggrin:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Prestige car club will help with the kids toys


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Apr 16 2010, 12:20 AM~17209612
> *Prestige car club will help with the kids toys
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DEVIL88 (Oct 22, 2009)

IAM GOING TO BE THEIR FOR SURE 





ONTARIO CLASSICS SO.CALIFAS


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVIL88_@Apr 16 2010, 12:25 AM~17209629
> *IAM GOING TO BE THEIR FOR SURE
> ONTARIO CLASSICS SO.CALIFAS
> *


10-4 CARNAL
THIS IS A SHOW YOU DON'T WANNA MISS
PLEASE,..............TELL A FRIEND :biggrin:


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

Getting the car ready for its first show 
TTT


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

TWO MORE DAYS 
TTMFT FOR CONSAFOS/UNITED STYLES


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL+Apr 16 2010, 06:40 AM~17210554-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

User is offline Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #736 Go to the top of the page

THE FOUNDER
Group Icon
Posts: 2,555
Joined: Nov 2006
Car Club: CONSAFOS





ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING
DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEIJITOS
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS ONLY
BAJITO
GOODTIMES IE
TINYDOGG
130ZKAR
REGAL 4 IE
TRAFFIC
TRUE MEMORIES
CONTAGIOUS
TRECE STYLE
CALI STYLE
PRESTIGE
LATIN LUXURY
HANG"EM"HIGH
JESTERSIXFOUR
ROYAL FANTASIES "COACHELLA VALLEY"
VALLE STYLE "COACHELLA VALLEY"
STREET KINGS "COACHELLA VALLEY"
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY
GENERATIONS
LO NUESTRO
OL SKOOL WAYZ
TECHNIQUES "LA"
REALITY
LATINO CLASSICS
GROUPE "RIVERSIDE"
BIG AL
DESERT DREAMS
CITY CRUISERS
TOGETHER
NEW ILLUSIONS
LUV ONES RIP
THE LOYALTY ONE'S
NITE OWLS
MAJESTICS "LA"
STR8 TIPPEN
BALLERZ INC
ROYAL IMAGE
ELUSIVE "LA"
OLD MEMORIES "HIGH DESERT"
DEVOTIONS
INTOXICATED
ROYAL FAMILIA
DRIFTERS AND FRIENDS
RARECLASS
ROYAL FANTASIES "IE"
REFLECTIONS
CLASSIC STYLE
ONTARIO CLASSICS
STREET TOYS
ARTISTICS

 if your going full display u need to be in line at 6am :biggrin:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Apr 15 2010, 06:14 PM~17205792
> *LUMBER YARD :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


im down with that TWO MORE DAYS COUNT DOWN CONTINUES :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:run: :run: :run: ALMOST!!!!!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

ALMOST TIME WE READY ARE YOU ?


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Apr 16 2010, 08:28 AM~17211305
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


HEY JOHNNY HOW U QUOTE TWICE?


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by linctc_@Apr 16 2010, 01:50 PM~17213832
> *im down with that TWO MORE DAYS COUNT DOWN CONTINUES  :biggrin:
> *


LET ME KNOW


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Apr 13 2010, 04:42 PM~17182885
> *SO.CAL/I.E SUPERSHOW THIS SUNDAY LETS MAKE IT A COOL AND SAFE DAY FOR ALL DONT FORGET A SKATE/BIKE PARK THERE HEMLET A MUST $2.ALL DAY THE CITY IS RUNNING THAT NO. BEER
> *



SUPERSHOW HUH????? LOL :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CLASSIC STYLE CC#1_@Apr 14 2010, 10:32 AM~17190657
> *it's all good homie but we will be there to support for united styles
> *



:thumbsup: THANKS FOR THE LOVE HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Apr 15 2010, 06:07 AM~17199886
> *I'm Bringing my model cars!!!!LOL nahhh I got something don't worry I'll be there to support 100% I wouldn't miss it Johnny! TTT
> *



Q-VOLE JOE...SEE U OUT THERE HOMIE... :thumbsup:


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

GETTING READY FOR SUNDAY.......IN PERRIS ALREADY.......CANT WAIT HOPE EVERYONE IS READY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: I REALLY AM...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE(RIDES3 @ Apr 13 2010, 04:42 PM) *
SO.CAL/I.E SUPERSHOW THIS SUNDAY LETS MAKE IT A COOL AND SAFE DAY FOR ALL DONT FORGET A SKATE/BIKE PARK THERE HEMLET A MUST $2.ALL DAY THE CITY IS RUNNING THAT NO. BEER
no beer what f******* :banghead: :barf: :run: :run: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

The car is ready and we are leaving tomorow morning see you sunday


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

I CANT WAIT FOR THE DANCE CONTEST.. :thumbsup:


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

Almost time for the show can't wait been busy all week doing lil things to the car 
I finally have sounds 
:biggrin:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cruisintogether_@Apr 16 2010, 11:14 PM~17218438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ME TOO THAT SHIT IS FUNNY AS HELL :biggrin:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

ONE MORE DAY COUNT DOWN CONTINUES :biggrin:


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:

THATS RIGHT......AINT NO STOPPIN US NOW :nono:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Getting ready to leave now on my way to the motel


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruisintogether_@Apr 16 2010, 11:14 PM~17218438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin: YA MERO!-YA MERO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruisintogether_@Apr 16 2010, 11:14 PM~17218438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u boy ready jhonny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Apr 17 2010, 08:31 AM~17220190
> *u boy ready jhonny :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

ITS LOWRIDING WEEKEND HOPE EVERYBODY READY FOR SHOW N SHINE CRUISING STARS TODAY FOR ME TILL MANANA NITE LOWRIDING TILL THE END CONSAFOS :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ROLL IN STARTS AT 6AM*


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: THATS RIGHT TOMORROW ITS GOING DOOOOOWWWWWNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 






:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

see everybody tomorrow


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING </span>*
DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
ROLLERZ ONLY
VIEIJITOS
FIRME CLASSICS
MEMBERS ONLY
BAJITO
GOODTIMES IE
TINYDOGG
130ZKAR
REGAL 4 IE
TRAFFIC
TRUE MEMORIES
CONTAGIOUS
TRECE STYLE
CALI STYLE
PRESTIGE
LATIN LUXURY
HANG"EM"HIGH
JESTERSIXFOUR
ROYAL FANTASIES "COACHELLA VALLEY"
VALLE STYLE "COACHELLA VALLEY"
STREET KINGS "COACHELLA VALLEY"
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY
GENERATIONS
LO NUESTRO
OL SKOOL WAYZ
TECHNIQUES "LA"
REALITY
LATINO CLASSICS
GROUPE "RIVERSIDE"
BIG AL 
DESERT DREAMS
CITY CRUISERS
TOGETHER
NEW ILLUSIONS
LUV ONES RIP
THE LOYALTY ONE'S
NITE OWLS
MAJESTICS "LA"
STR8 TIPPEN
BALLERZ INC
ROYAL IMAGE
ELUSIVE "LA"
OLD MEMORIES "HIGH DESERT"
DEVOTIONS
INTOXICATED
ROYAL FAMILIA
DRIFTERS AND FRIENDS
RARECLASS
ROYAL FANTASIES "IE"
REFLECTIONS
CLASSIC STYLE
ONTARIO CLASSICS
STREET TOYS
THEE ARTISTICS

just confirmed
SUPER NATURAL
GROUPE "SO CAL"
<span style=\'color:blue\'>WHOS NEXT OR MISSED WE GLADLY INVITE ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS
:biggrin:


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Apr 17 2010, 06:40 PM~17223589
> *ITS ROLL CAALLLL TIME WHOS COMING </span>
> DELGADOS BIKE PARTS
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> ...


BAJITOS DEL VALLE Coachella Valley


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

CANT WAIT TO SEE ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS OUT THERE TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:




WATSUP CONSAFOS.....ARE WE READY TO DO THIS.......WHERE U AT :wave: 


I HOPE EVERYTHING GOES NICE AND EASY TOMORROW........REMEMBER NO ATTITUDES......OR ALCOHOL...... :nono: :nono: LETS KEEP THIS STRICTLY A POSITIVE FAMILY EVENT!!!!!!!!!!! SEE EVERYONE TOMORROW :wave: :wave:


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :worship: ITZ GOING DOWN...


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cruisintogether (Sep 28, 2008)

*NO CARS WILL BE ACCEPTED BEFORE 6 A.M.*


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Apr 17 2010, 06:11 PM~17223742
> *BAJITOS DEL VALLE Coachella Valley
> *


Rollerz only valle de coachella gonna have to roll together. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

we coming can u show and hop


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:naughty: SEE ALL YOU HOMIES TOMORROW!!!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

just got up from a power nap
se all u gente there :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Apr 18 2010, 03:03 AM~17226018
> *just got up from a power nap
> se all u gente there :biggrin:
> *



SEE YOU GUYS THERE HOMIE!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

TAKING A SHOWER AND HITTIN THE ROAD


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

REMEMBER NO ALCOHOL OR ATTITUDES.... :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 17 2010, 10:44 PM~17224895
> *Rollerz only valle de coachella  gonna have  to roll together. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks c u in a few have a safe trip down


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 18 2010, 04:08 AM~17226025
> *SEE YOU  GUYS THERE  HOMIE!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


C u later today homie


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Apr 18 2010, 12:00 AM~17225444
> *we coming can u show and hop
> *


Don't know will talk at show c what's up


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Apr 18 2010, 05:01 AM~17226115
> *Don't know will talk at show c what's up
> *


de q hablas andy


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

Having a great time


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

any pics????


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

good show ttt


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

GOODTIMES IE HAD A GREAT TIME
























TTMFT :thumbsup: 
VAGO GT WAS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## OG-GM's (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Apr 18 2010, 06:38 PM~17230596
> *GOODTIMES IE HAD A GREAT TIME
> 
> 
> ...



dam VAGO!, you should have put up a better pic of john getting dragged! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
TRAFFIC was there to give the HOMIES some help.
had a some fun under the sun  
great turn out!!!!


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

ANY MORE PICS???????????? GOODTIMES WHO DID YOU GUYS PULL AGAINST????? :thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Apr 18 2010, 09:05 PM~17231697
> *dam VAGO!, you should have put up a better pic of john getting dragged! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> TRAFFIC was there to give the HOMIES some help.
> had a some fun under the sun
> ...


a thats the last time i help out the GOODTIMERS :roflmao: :roflmao: anyways great show CONSAFOS thanks for the 1ST place 80"s and the food big andy :thumbsup: john


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Apr 18 2010, 08:05 PM~17231697
> *dam VAGO!, you should have put up a better pic of john getting dragged! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> TRAFFIC was there to give the HOMIES some help.
> had a some fun under the sun
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by luda132_@Apr 18 2010, 08:16 PM~17231840
> *ANY MORE PICS???????????? GOODTIMES WHO DID YOU GUYS PULL AGAINST????? :thumbsup:
> *


RARECLASS HOMIE


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

GRACIAS FOR THE FOOD ANDY THE FAMELY HAD A GREAT TIME 
AND I DIDNT :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Apr 18 2010, 09:51 PM~17233128
> *a thats the last time i help out the GOODTIMERS  :roflmao:  :roflmao: anyways great show CONSAFOS thanks for the 1ST place 80"s and the food big andy :thumbsup: john
> *


CONGRAT ON THE 1ST PLACE HOMIE YOU DESERVE IT :thumbsup: 
DON'T GET A BIG HEAD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Couldn't make it homie looks like I missed a great show.


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the 1st Place homies..........Show was pretty good.


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

good show great turnout only bad thing was moreno pd snatched one our cars on cactus 30 day impound fuckers but we be back next year OL'SKOOL WAYZ 113% HIGH DESERT


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Apr 18 2010, 10:14 PM~17233425
> *good show great turnout only bad thing was moreno pd snatched one our cars on cactus 30 day impound fuckers but we be back next year OL'SKOOL WAYZ 113% HIGH DESERT
> *


DAMN COPS :biggrin:


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

thanks to all the clubs and solo riders who came out today :h5:


----------



## DJMikeElite (Oct 20, 2007)

Great show, thank you for making me a part of your event. Mike Elite!!


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

THANKS CONSAFOS AND UNITED STYLE FOR THE 3RD PLACE PLAQUE. IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT. FIRME CLASSICS HAD A FIRME TIME!!!


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

:biggrin: gracias for the 3rd place 80s plaque homies


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HAD A FIRME TIME! GREAT SHOW ( ART & JHONNY)!!! :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU GUYS HAVE IN MIND NEXT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## suphwed55 (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow!!!!!!That really a great show. Thanks for sharing a lot of information. Thanks for your effort.
___________________________________________
Wedding Videos


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: THE SHOW WAS OFF THE HOOK.VIEJITOS I.E. HAD A GOOD TIME..


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR SUPPORTING US AT OUR SHOW . I HOPE THE WINNERS LIKED THE PLAQUES? SOMEONE WILL POST MORE PICS LATER . ALSO I WOULD LIKE TO THANK MY MEMBERS AND UNITED STYLES FOR HELPING OUT. ALSO MY HOMIES FROM TRAFFIC FOR HELPING US JUDGE. PLUS I WANT TO PERSONALY THANK MICHELL AND JOAN FOR HELPING AT THE GATE U GIRLS (WOMEN) WORKED HARD THRU THICK AND THIN. AND OF COURSE THE KIDS FROM CONSAFOS AND UNITED STYLES. MY DAUGHTER ARACELI DID BETTER THEN SHE THOUGHT FOR THE JUVENILE ARTHRITUS FOUNDATION. ALSO THANK MY WIFE NORMA FOR RUNNING AROUND HANDLEING THE GATE WHEN I HAD TO TAKE CARE OF OTHER STUFF AND RUNNING TO THE STORE FOR US AND MY DAUGHTER ABOUT 3-5 TIMES

*CONSAFOS*


----------



## perris64 (Jun 28, 2007)

good show...thanks united style and consafos CC for a great time....and also for having it next to the skate so my kids could let me & the wifey enjoy the show .. :biggrin:


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

classic style had a good time thanks


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJMikeElite_@Apr 18 2010, 10:36 PM~17233661
> *Great show, thank you for making me a part of your event. Mike Elite!!
> *


 :thumbsup: 
THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT

PICS COMING SOON


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Great show fellas.....till the next one!!!


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

That ways a great show everyone was nice and no fights and thank you for the 2nd place 80s plaques thank you again Consafos and United Styles for a fantastic show.


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Apr 19 2010, 03:15 PM~17238679
> *That ways a great show everyone was nice and no fights and thank you for the 2nd place 80s plaques thank you again Consafos and United Styles for a fantastic show.
> *


THANK YOU FOR ROLLING FROM I.V


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CLASSIC STYLE CC#1_@Apr 19 2010, 10:50 AM~17236390
> *classic style had a good time thanks
> *


NOTHANKS TO U AND YOUR CLUB FOR SHOWING UP IT WAS NICE TO SEE U GUYS ROLLED IN DEEP :thumbsup:


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Apr 19 2010, 03:57 PM~17239521
> *NOTHANKS TO U AND YOUR CLUB FOR SHOWING      UP IT WAS NICE TO SEE U GUYS ROLLED IN DEEP  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah it was nice and no problem till next one we will see you guys


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET KINGZ CC from valle de coachellahad a great time, til next yea homies


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

MY DAD AND THE VICE PRES JOHNNY GETTING READY TO ROLL OUT TO THE CAR SHOW.


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

BAJITO CAR CLUB HOPPING THE 63 IMPALA DID GOOD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulgx31J4SLk


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

MORE OF THE BAJITO HOPPER 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpK_5m2r6VY


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

I WAS GOING TO TAKE MORE PICS BUT MY CAMERA DIED IT DIED AFTER THE LAST HOP


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

TO THE TOP


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8-BALLING-247+Apr 19 2010, 08:11 AM~17235526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks to PRESTIGE AND VIEJITOS for donating the toys for the kid raffles :biggrin:


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

BAJITO'S CLUB LOOKING GOOD


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks Paul and to your crew for helping us out at the show.


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Apr 19 2010, 04:39 PM~17239890
> *Thanks Paul  and to your crew for helping us out at the show.
> *


NO THANK YOU FOR THE NICE COLD DRINKS AND SUN FLOWER SEEDS LOL AND WE WILL SEE YOU AT THE NEXT CAR FUNCTION THANKS FRANK


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

DELIGATION CAR CLUB DOING THER THANG HIS LITTLE BOY WILL GET A HANG OF IT OF HOPPING IT TAKES TIME AND HYDRAULIC MOTORS LOL BUT LOOKING GOOD HOPPING http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tL7eKJCdlo4


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

DELEGATION CAR CLUB HOPPING HIS MONTE CARLOhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LQ0QA2-alI


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CLASSIC STYLE CC#1_@Apr 19 2010, 05:01 PM~17240094
> *DELEGATION CAR CLUB HOPPING HIS MONTE CARLOhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LQ0QA2-alI
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LQ0QA2-alI


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

lol you owe a bag of seeds at the parade


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Apr 19 2010, 05:02 PM~17240107
> *lol you owe a bag of seeds at the parade
> *


WHAT KIND DO YOU WANT RANCH SEEDS OR THE REGULAR SEEDS LOL


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)

Royal Fantasies had a great time thanks Consafos CC for the Invite see you at the next one and we will release the date to our show very very soon


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@Apr 19 2010, 05:13 PM~17240208
> *Royal Fantasies had a great time thanks Consafos CC for the Invite see you at the next one and we will release the date to our show very very soon
> *


THANKS LET US KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Apr 18 2010, 10:47 PM~17233685
> *:biggrin: gracias for the 3rd place 80s plaque homies
> *


THANKS FOR COMING :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Apr 19 2010, 01:24 AM~17234343
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  HAD A FIRME TIME! GREAT SHOW ( ART & JHONNY)!!! :biggrin:  CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU GUYS HAVE IN MIND NEXT!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS OZKAR BUT WITHOUT MY MEMBERS AND FAMILY AND UNITED STYLES WE COULDNT DO THIS :biggrin: :cheesy: 

CANT WAIT TO SEE THE 58 AND 59 HOMIE


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by suphwed55_@Apr 19 2010, 03:10 AM~17234500
> *Wow!!!!!!That really a great show. Thanks for sharing a lot of information. Thanks for your effort.
> ___________________________________________
> Wedding Videos
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8-BALLING-247_@Apr 19 2010, 08:11 AM~17235526
> *:thumbsup:  THE SHOW WAS OFF THE HOOK.VIEJITOS I.E. HAD A GOOD TIME..
> *


THANKS VIEJITOS :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by perris64_@Apr 19 2010, 09:33 AM~17236232
> *good show...thanks united style and consafos CC for a great time....and also for having it next to the skate so my kids could let me & the wifey enjoy the show .. :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CLASSIC STYLE CC#1_@Apr 19 2010, 09:50 AM~17236390
> *classic style had a good time thanks
> *


THANKS FOR COMING :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetkingz13_@Apr 19 2010, 04:06 PM~17239594
> *STREET KINGZ CC from valle de coachellahad a great time, til next yea homies
> *


THANKS FOR ROLLIN OUT HERE HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Apr 18 2010, 10:14 PM~17233425
> *good show great turnout only bad thing was moreno pd snatched one our cars on cactus 30 day impound fuckers but we be back next year OL'SKOOL WAYZ 113% HIGH DESERT
> *


sorry to hear that homie


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Apr 19 2010, 02:15 PM~17238679
> *That ways a great show everyone was nice and no fights and thank you for the 2nd place 80s plaques thank you again Consafos and United Styles for a fantastic show.
> *


THANKS FOR COMIN HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Apr 18 2010, 06:38 PM~17230596
> *GOODTIMES IE HAD A GREAT TIME
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR COMIN HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Apr 19 2010, 05:22 PM~17240318
> *THANKS FOR COMING :biggrin:
> *


NO PROBLEM DOGGY


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Apr 18 2010, 09:51 PM~17233128
> *a thats the last time i help out the GOODTIMERS  :roflmao:  :roflmao: anyways great show CONSAFOS thanks for the 1ST place 80"s and the food big andy :thumbsup: john
> *


DAMN I MISSED IT ! DID ANDY GIVE UR PLAQUE HOMIE


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG-GM's!_@Apr 18 2010, 08:05 PM~17231697
> *dam VAGO!, you should have put up a better pic of john getting dragged! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> TRAFFIC was there to give the HOMIES some help.
> had a some fun under the sun
> ...


THANKS FOR THE HELP HOMIE U AND JIMMY :biggrin:


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

MORE HOPPING AT THE SHOW http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1i0uleXFUgM


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yw_sSPOFzy0


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Apr 18 2010, 09:14 PM~17233425
> *good show great turnout only bad thing was moreno pd snatched one our cars on cactus 30 day impound fuckers but we be back next year OL'SKOOL WAYZ 113% HIGH DESERT
> *


dam homie fuck !!!!! that sucks


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiujxyJAMtU


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

DANG HOMIES IT WAS A GOOD SHOW RARECLASS SAYS THANKS FOR THE 4 BIKE PLAQUES ALL FIRST PLACE AND WE TOOK THE 90S LUXURY FIRST PLACE AND TRUCK 3RD PLACE ALSO WE TOOK BIKE CLUB PARTICIPATION AND WE ALMOST TOOK THE DANCE OFF AWARD HAHA AND ALMOST THE TUG AWAR ANY MORE PICS


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

GROUPE SAN DIEGO HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Apr 19 2010, 04:23 PM~17240327
> *sorry to hear that homie
> *


thanks g


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W07-EyOn1Sc


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Apr 19 2010, 05:05 PM~17240747
> *dam homie fuck !!!!! that sucks
> *


ya it was our prez 79 cutlass the blue one


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Apr 19 2010, 06:26 PM~17241743
> *ya it was our prez 79 cutlass the blue one
> *


DAM DOG WHAT THEY GET HIM FOR THE HOPPING OR WHAT?


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Apr 19 2010, 05:26 PM~17240353
> *THANKS FOR COMIN HOMIES :biggrin:
> *


anytime


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Apr 19 2010, 06:33 PM~17241771
> *DAM DOG WHAT THEY GET HIM FOR THE HOPPING OR WHAT?
> *


yup 30 day hold 2 gs to get it out


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

Was there any magazine coverage at the show...


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Apr 19 2010, 05:47 PM~17240573
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thaks for coming out TINY U AND JOEY AND UR HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Apr 19 2010, 06:10 PM~17240819
> *DANG HOMIES IT WAS A GOOD SHOW  RARECLASS SAYS THANKS FOR THE 4 BIKE PLAQUES ALL FIRST PLACE AND WE TOOK THE 90S LUXURY FIRST PLACE AND TRUCK 3RD PLACE ALSO WE TOOK BIKE CLUB PARTICIPATION AND WE ALMOST TOOK THE DANCE OFF AWARD HAHA AND ALMOST THE TUG AWAR ANY MORE PICS
> *


THANKS FOR COMING OUT :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shadow1_@Apr 19 2010, 06:18 PM~17240941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAME DOWN WITH CLEAN RIDES TOO AND I THINK ALMOST ALL OF U PLACED


----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## linctc (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by linctc_@Apr 19 2010, 08:37 PM~17242525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


myself jesse alfred my wife putting in work on judging while my son took pictures thanks for posting pics of hop i didnt get to see it in person


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Good show. Rollerz only valle de coachella had a good time. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Apr 19 2010, 08:58 PM~17242807
> *Good show. Rollerz only valle de coachella had a good time. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR COMIN OUT HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

EL VAGO 84, linctc, biggboy, OG-GM's!
, REGAL 4 I.E, RIDES3, jojo67


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

I c u on the topic u know


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Apr 19 2010, 09:11 PM~17243040
> *I c u on the topic u know
> *


:dunno: :dunno:
: EL VAGO 84, RIDES3, RO INDIO 321, aztlanart, REGAL 4 I.E, 8-BALLING-247, jojo67, linctc


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Apr 19 2010, 10:06 PM~17242955
> *EL VAGO 84, linctc, biggboy, OG-GM's!
> , REGAL 4 I.E, RIDES3, jojo67
> *


Supershow 2010


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: jojo67, EL VAGO 84, linctc, 8-BALLING-247, REGAL 4 I.E, RIDES3

WUT UP FELLAS!!!

SUP JOHN......THANKS FOR THE HELP IN THE TUG-A-WAR, BUT YOU DIDN'T PULL HARD ENOUGH!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 19 2010, 09:13 PM~17243078
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: jojo67, EL VAGO 84, linctc, 8-BALLING-247, REGAL 4 I.E, RIDES3
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by linctc_@Apr 19 2010, 09:37 PM~17242525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam u got a pic of andy looking at the grill with the white T


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 19 2010, 09:13 PM~17243078
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: jojo67, EL VAGO 84, linctc, 8-BALLING-247, REGAL 4 I.E, RIDES3
> 
> ...


that's y we lost :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Whats noel


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Apr 19 2010, 09:16 PM~17243145
> *that's y we lost :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


U A COLD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Apr 19 2010, 09:18 PM~17243172
> *U A COLD HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: EL VAGO 84, sp00kyi3, jojo67, aztlanart, REGAL 4 I.E, RareClass, RO INDIO 321 :worship: :wave:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 19 2010, 10:13 PM~17243078
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: jojo67, EL VAGO 84, linctc, 8-BALLING-247, REGAL 4 I.E, RIDES3
> 
> ...


DAMMIT. i guess i should have ate my wheaties :dunno:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL VAGO 84_@Apr 19 2010, 09:16 PM~17243145
> *that's y we lost :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Apr 19 2010, 09:21 PM~17243207
> *DAMMIT. i guess i should have ate my wheaties :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

a old man bomb ass show :thumbsup: thanks for the trophy.


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Apr 19 2010, 09:23 PM~17243259
> *a old man bomb ass show :thumbsup: thanks for the trophy.
> *


A TRIGGER WHY U FALL WITH LEGS OPEN FOOL :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Apr 19 2010, 09:23 PM~17243259
> *a old man bomb ass show :thumbsup: thanks for the trophy.
> *


THANKS FOR COMIN HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Apr 19 2010, 09:21 PM~17243207
> *DAMMIT. i guess i should have ate my wheaties :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey lets doing it again you guys rock man :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Apr 19 2010, 10:24 PM~17243270
> *A TRIGGER WHY U FALL WITH LEGS OPEN FOOL :biggrin:    :cheesy:
> *


i thought u didnt check out men. and dont put my picture in ur wallet :boink:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Apr 19 2010, 09:27 PM~17243316
> *Hey lets doing it again you guys rock man :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Apr 19 2010, 09:29 PM~17243347
> *i thought u didnt check out men. and dont put my picture in ur wallet  :boink:
> *


CHALES FOOL BUT U DO LOOK LIKE A C-CUP OR BETTER BUT ILL PASS


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

HEY ORLANDO.....I DIDN'T SEE YOU AT THE SHOW. :| :|


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Apr 19 2010, 10:31 PM~17243370
> *CHALES FOOL BUT U DO LOOK LIKE A C-CUP OR BETTER BUT ILL PASS
> *


i said stop checking me out. i"m married and your to WHONGA any ways :wow:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Apr 19 2010, 09:37 PM~17243469
> *i said stop checking me out. i"m married and your to WHONGA any ways :wow:
> *


IN UR DREAMS HOMIE. A WHEN U FINISH SCHOOL?


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Apr 19 2010, 09:33 PM~17243399
> *HEY ORLANDO.....I DIDN'T SEE YOU AT THE SHOW. :|  :|
> *


Sorry bro I couldn't make it for sure next year .looks like I missied a good show . :thumbsup: CONSAFOS C C.


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

hey orlando i need to get that bumper from you next week


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 19 2010, 09:43 PM~17243561
> *Sorry bro I couldn't make it for sure next year .looks like I missied a good show . :thumbsup: CONSAFOS C C.
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RO INDIO 321_@Apr 19 2010, 10:43 PM~17243561
> *Sorry bro I couldn't make it for sure next year .looks like I missied a good show . :thumbsup: CONSAFOS C C.
> *


Cool homie hope u feeling better. I. See u guys soon before red earth show Thanks. R.O


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Apr 19 2010, 09:37 PM~17243469
> *i said stop checking me out. i"m married and your to WHONGA any ways :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by linctc_@Apr 19 2010, 08:37 PM~17242525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Apr 19 2010, 09:28 AM~17236188
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR SUPPORTING US AT OUR SHOW . I HOPE THE WINNERS LIKED THE PLAQUES? SOMEONE WILL POST MORE PICS LATER . ALSO I WOULD LIKE TO THANK MY MEMBERS AND UNITED STYLES FOR HELPING OUT. ALSO MY HOMIES FROM TRAFFIC FOR HELPING US JUDGE. PLUS I WANT TO PERSONALY THANK MICHELL AND JOAN FOR HELPING AT THE GATE U GIRLS (WOMEN) WORKED HARD THRU THICK AND THIN. AND OF COURSE THE KIDS FROM CONSAFOS AND UNITED STYLES. MY DAUGHTER ARACELI DID BETTER THEN SHE THOUGHT FOR THE JUVENILE ARTHRITUS FOUNDATION. ALSO THANK MY WIFE NORMA FOR RUNNING AROUND HANDLEING THE GATE WHEN I HAD TO TAKE CARE OF OTHER STUFF AND RUNNING TO THE STORE FOR US AND MY DAUGHTER ABOUT 3-5 TIMES
> 
> CONSAFOS
> *


GREAT SHOW ,THANKS FOR THE LOVE . SEE U NEXT YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by prestige_@Apr 19 2010, 09:27 PM~17243316
> *Hey lets doing it again you guys rock man :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: don't change that channel..........u'll never know what we'll have in store next


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Apr 19 2010, 05:20 PM~17240291
> *THANKS OZKAR BUT WITHOUT MY MEMBERS AND FAMILY AND UNITED STYLES WE COULDNT DO THIS :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> CANT WAIT TO SEE THE 58 AND 59 HOMIE
> *


 :thumbsup: SEEN CONSAFOS C.C. (FAMILY) & UNITED STYLES C.C. (FAMILY) WORKING HARD OUT @ THE SHOW, MAYBE THATS WHY I THINK YOU GUYS THROUGH THE BEST SHOWS OUT IN MO-VAL & RIVERSIDE, YOUR DEDICATION TO FAMILY & LOWRIDING SHOWS & VATOS LIKE ME APPRECIATE FIRME RAZA LIKE YOU!!! :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*Great show :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
BAJITO C.C. had a good time :biggrin: *


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*THANKS HOMIE, 4 THE PICS N VIDEO 'S LINKS TO  THE HOP
CLASSIC STYLE C.C. ALSO LOOKING GOOD!!! :biggrin: *






> _Originally posted by CLASSIC STYLE CC#1_@Apr 19 2010, 04:39 PM~17239888
> *BAJITO'S CLUB LOOKING GOOD
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*CLASSIC STYLE C.C. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *






> MY DAD AND THE VICE PRES JOHNNY GETTING READY TO ROLL OUT TO THE CAR SHOW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

Was there any magazine coverage at the show....


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPIN TREY_@Apr 19 2010, 10:49 PM~17244299
> *GREAT SHOW ,THANKS FOR THE LOVE . SEE U NEXT YEAR :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Apr 20 2010, 03:39 AM~17245296
> *:thumbsup: SEEN CONSAFOS C.C. (FAMILY) & UNITED STYLES C.C. (FAMILY) WORKING HARD OUT @ THE SHOW, MAYBE THATS WHY I THINK YOU GUYS THROUGH THE BEST SHOWS OUT IN MO-VAL & RIVERSIDE, YOUR DEDICATION TO FAMILY & LOWRIDING SHOWS & VATOS LIKE ME APPRECIATE FIRME RAZA LIKE YOU!!!  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Apr 20 2010, 06:51 AM~17245803
> *Was there any magazine coverage at the show....
> *


not sure i think so i didnt take care of that


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Apr 20 2010, 05:55 AM~17245591
> *Great show  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> BAJITO C.C. had a good time :biggrin:
> *


thanks for comin :biggrin:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

THANKS ONCE AGAIN FOR THE WIN ON THE DODGER BIKE. THE PLAQUE IS FIRME!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Apr 20 2010, 10:22 AM~17247514
> *THANKS ONCE AGAIN FOR THE WIN ON THE DODGER BIKE. THE PLAQUE IS FIRME!!!
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for comin and for the pics u put up homie :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin: Q-VOLE ART?


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Apr 20 2010, 06:51 AM~17245803
> *Was there any magazine coverage at the show....
> *


WE HAD A PHOTOGRAPHER WHO TOOK PICS TO BE SENT TO STREETLOW :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Apr 20 2010, 03:39 AM~17245296
> *:thumbsup: SEEN CONSAFOS C.C. (FAMILY) & UNITED STYLES C.C. (FAMILY) WORKING HARD OUT @ THE SHOW, MAYBE THATS WHY I THINK YOU GUYS THROUGH THE BEST SHOWS OUT IN MO-VAL & RIVERSIDE, YOUR DEDICATION TO FAMILY & LOWRIDING SHOWS & VATOS LIKE ME APPRECIATE FIRME RAZA LIKE YOU!!!  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WE'RE ALL VERY HAPPY THAT EVERYONE ENJOYED THEMSELVES
THANKS FOR THAT COMMENT
WE ALL HAD OUR PARTS IN THIS SHOW, AND WE ALL CAME THRU TOGETHER
:biggrin: 
MORE PICS TO COME
AND VIDEO


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Apr 20 2010, 06:04 AM~17245628
> *THANKS HOMIE, 4 THE PICS N VIDEO 'S LINKS TO   THE HOP
> CLASSIC STYLE C.C. ALSO LOOKING GOOD!!! :biggrin:
> *


NO PROBLEM HOMIE I SEE THE BLACK 64 TOOK 2ND PLACE IN THE HOP OR IM WRONG? IF SO HE DID A HELLA GOOD JOB


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Apr 19 2010, 08:32 PM~17242451
> *thaks for coming out TINY U AND JOEY AND UR HOMIES :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU GUYS FOR HAVIN US!!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RUSTY 36_@Apr 20 2010, 11:22 AM~17247514
> *THANKS ONCE AGAIN FOR THE WIN ON THE DODGER BIKE. THE PLAQUE IS FIRME!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS RUSTY FOR ALL THE PICS U KNOW U AND THE FAM GOT LOVE FROM MY FAM ITS A PARK LIFE :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CLASSIC STYLE CC#1_@Apr 20 2010, 01:26 PM~17248603
> *NO PROBLEM HOMIE I SEE THE BLACK 64 TOOK 2ND PLACE IN THE HOP OR IM WRONG? IF SO HE DID A HELLA GOOD JOB
> *


ANGEL TOOK 1ST /$150.


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

RARECLASS BIKE CLUB WAS IN THE HOUSE 
TOOK 1ST PLACE TRIKE 2ND PLACE 16INCH STREET 2ND PLACE 16INCH MILD AND 1ST PLACE 20 INCH STREET


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Apr 20 2010, 01:37 PM~17249277
> *ANGEL TOOK 1ST /$150.
> *


OK THATS GOOD


----------



## angel dust 64 (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CLASSIC STYLE CC#1_@Apr 20 2010, 04:18 PM~17250221
> *OK THATS GOOD
> *


 :wave: that was a great show and those are sum great pics u homies have sum clean cars and andys impala was bad ass gracias and GOD BLESS


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Apr 19 2010, 08:32 PM~17242451
> *thaks for coming out TINY U AND JOEY AND UR HOMIES :biggrin:
> *


its always a pleasure going to events where the atmosphere is all about family and cars Thank you for letting us be part of your show all of you did a great job putting this thing together    looking foward to the 3rd annual :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CALI909RIDER (Oct 13, 2008)

HEY SPOOKY,, OLD SCHOOL WAYZ>>> I WAS RIGHT NEXT TO YOU WHEN YOU WERE GAS HOPPING, I SAW THAT CHOTA LOOKING RIGHT AT YOU,, SHIT I THOUGHT HE WAS GONNA ROLL ALL OF US UP,, STAY UP HOMIE, GET THAT CAR OUT,, SHIT IS CLEAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by angel dust 64_@Apr 20 2010, 04:09 PM~17250557
> *:wave: that was a great show and those are sum great pics u homies have sum clean cars and andys impala was bad ass gracias and GOD BLESS
> *


YOUR 64 WAS OFF THE HOOK ANGEL SO DID YOU LIKE THE WAY I TOOK YOUR PIC OF YOUR 64? WITH THE BRIGHTNESS LOOK


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Apr 20 2010, 12:57 PM~17248895
> *THANK YOU GUYS FOR HAVIN US!!!
> *


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@Apr 20 2010, 09:26 PM~17254630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE PICS LOOK GOOD BRO I LOVE IT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Apr 20 2010, 11:02 AM~17247852
> *thanks for comin and for the pics u put up homie :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: NO PROBLEM HOMIE ANYTIME!!!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Apr 20 2010, 01:35 PM~17249264
> *THANKS RUSTY FOR ALL THE PICS U KNOW U AND THE FAM GOT LOVE FROM MY FAM ITS A PARK LIFE  :thumbsup:
> *


  ALL DAY HOMIE, THANKS!!! MUCH LOVE....


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Rollerz Only , Valle De Coachella And Riverside Had A GREAT Time*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*Twisted Habit and The Regal This Weekend* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 21 2010, 07:52 AM~17257367
> *Twisted Habit and The Regal This Weekend  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
thanks for coming out


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

ttt


----------



## angel dust 64 (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CLASSIC STYLE CC#1_@Apr 20 2010, 09:53 PM~17254177
> *YOUR 64 WAS OFF THE HOOK ANGEL SO DID YOU LIKE THE WAY I TOOK YOUR PIC OF YOUR 64? WITH THE BRIGHTNESS LOOK
> *


 :thumbsup: simon homie u should start charging for them pics :biggrin: just kidding but u know ur camara


----------



## CLASSIC STYLE CC#1 (Mar 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by angel dust 64_@Apr 21 2010, 03:51 PM~17261764
> *:thumbsup: simon homie u should start charging for them pics    :biggrin: just kidding but u know ur camara
> *


lol i know huh! hahaha yeah i do bro well hope to see you around hope to see you guys at our cruise


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

We had a great time thank you


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

*HAD A GOOD TIME..THEE ARTISTICS

BOTH BIKES TOOK FIRST AND BEST OF SHOW...
*


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 21 2010, 07:37 PM~17264226
> *UNITED STYLES</span> supported events and fundraisers*


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Apr 20 2010, 11:28 AM~17248089
> *:biggrin: Q-VOLE ART?
> *


what up homie :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tinydogg_@Apr 20 2010, 12:57 PM~17248895
> *THANK YOU GUYS FOR HAVIN US!!!
> *


anytime homie :biggrin:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*Bajito  Hopper @ spring love show mo val.

Taylor's 63  2nd place singel pump street.

link* http://www.youtube.com/user/L0WRiD3RGiRL#p/u/3/Gt9P-jEJfJw

*Angeldust 64  1st. place double pump street.

link* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wkbZ_s0Wj0


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Apr 22 2010, 09:01 AM~17269704
> *Bajito   Hopper @ spring love show mo val.
> 
> Taylor's 63  2nd place singel pump street.
> ...


FIRME PICS :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

more oics and video coming soon :biggrin: :biggrin: 
and once again we thank all who came, supported. promoted, and who had an influence
in this community event that benefited the juvenile arthritis foundation


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

HOW MUCH WAS RASIED FOR THE ARTHRITIS FOUNDATION..DO U HAVE PIC'S OF THEM RECEVING THE CK...THAT WAS A GOOD THING U GUYZ DID.


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

DOES ANY ONE ELSE HAVE ANY MORE PICS POST THEM UP


----------



## Baddpinoy (Aug 3, 2006)

On Behalf of Royal Fantasies thank you we had fun, Our 20th Anniversary Car Show, will be July 25th check us out in Corona High School will send more info soon!! :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RareClass+Apr 23 2010, 08:26 AM~17279512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for coming out to support a good cause :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Apr 21 2010, 07:37 PM~17264226
> *HAD A GOOD TIME..THEE ARTISTICS
> 
> BOTH BIKES TOOK FIRST AND BEST OF SHOW...
> ...


thanks for comin homie :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Baddpinoy_@Apr 23 2010, 11:08 AM~17280822
> *On Behalf of Royal Fantasies thank you we had fun, Our 20th Anniversary Car Show, will be July 25th check us out in Corona High School will send more info soon!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*CONSAFOS* THANKS U GUYS FOR COMING AND WE WILL SEE U AT UR SHOW HOPEFULLY IF EVERYTHING GOES RIGHT WITH 5 SHOWABLE PLAQUED CARS OR IT LEAST 4 AND 1 LOWRIDER BIKE


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

[









]


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

more comin
having problems with computer


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

* JOE'S 56  FORDTASTIC 
WINNER :biggrin: *


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

It was a great show


----------

